# Sticky  TiVo Premiere FAQ: Overview, What's New?



## bkdtv

*[aname=A0]Last[/aname] updated: May 5, 2010. This is a work in progress. Clicking images will load a high-res version.*

*[Overview]* [jumpto=A1][Summary of Changes][/jumpto] [jumpto=A2][Q&A: Hardware][/jumpto] [jumpto=A3][Q&A: User Interface][/jumpto] [jumpto=A4][Q&A: Performance][/jumpto] [Tech Review]

The TiVo Premiere is the company's next-generation HDTV DVR for over-the-air, cable, and Verizon FiOS. It launched in 320GB (46 HD hours) and 1TB (156 HD hours) configurations for $299 and $499 at Best Buy on March 28, and is now shipping from TiVo.com and Amazon.com. Existing TiVo owners with a monthly or yearly subscription receive a 20% discount on the Premiere at TiVo.com, with new units priced at $239 and $399.

The Premiere is based on the new "Series4" hardware platform with a faster dual-core processor, twice the memory, and improved I/O. The added processing power is used to support a new high-definition interface with a video window, much faster network transfers, and robust video playback with full 1080p output. Newer technology cuts power consumption by 35-40% for ENERGY STAR compliance.


New, all-black enclosure is roughly 3" shallower and 1" shorter than the TiVo HD. Click for high-resolution version.

As a dual-tuner DVR, the TiVo Premiere allows the user to watch one channel while they record another; it will record two different HD or SD shows while playing a third, previously recorded show. It has separate CABLE and ANTENNA inputs, with each split internally to support two channels from analog cable, digital cable, or an off-air antenna; it will also tune and record channels from two different sources. The Premiere doesn't record from another box; it replaces the cable box.

User can pause and replay live television, or hit record to save the live program for future playback. Other functions on the remote include 30 second "scan", slow motion, frame-by-frame advance, 15 minute skip-to-tick, and three speeds of fast forward and reverse (3x, 20x, 60x). Like past HD TiVos, the Premiere maintains separate buffers for each tuner and retains the pause position on the inactive tuner, so one does not lose their position when swapping between tuners and channels.

Recording capacity on the standard Premiere is *46* HD hours, while the XL offers *156* HD hours. Both models officially support a 1TB external drive to add another 144 HD hours. Forum sponsor DVRUpgrade.com also offers pre-upgraded TiVo Premiere DVRs with *317* HD hours. There are no quality settings to vary record capacity on digital channels; all digital content is saved to the hard drive as is, bit-for-bit identical to the original broadcast. Quality on live and recorded HDTV is identical.

The TiVo features an electronic program guide (EPG) with 14-days of guide information from Tribune Media and Rovi. The guide is customizable, so one can remove any channels they do not want to see; filters and favorites are supported. Program information is downloaded nightly and saved to the hard drive. During setup, the user selects whether they want to use ethernet, wireless, or a phone line adapter for guide downloads; the user enters their zip code and selects whether they use an antenna, cable, or both. When cable or both is selected, the user is asked to pick their provider from a list.

By default, the TiVo records all programs by name rather than time; this is known as "name-based recording." With a series recording for House, it doesn't matter what time or day of the week that program is showing. The TiVo records House whenever it shows with the correct program length for that episode, even when the day, time, and/or program length changes. The TiVo does this by continuously searching the guide data for the name of the show, and adjusting its record schedule as needed. This effectively provides "*set it and forget it*" recording, because once a recording is scheduled, no adjustments are necessary when the program changes its day, time, or duration.

Single and series recordings are created through a program guide selection, a Browse TV category selection, or by searching 14 days of program listings. The Browse TV menu organizes upcoming television programs by genre, but goes well beyond that; it offers more than two dozen specialized categories, including award winners, what's new, most popular, best bets this week, and 4-star movies. Search integrates results for upcoming TV shows, movies, actors and actresses, and all available content from Internet video providers -such as Netflix-enabled in settings. First word matches are no longer required and results are sorted by popularity ("best match"), minimizing the character input necessary.


Click for high-resolution version. Click here for a two-character search example.

Unlike most DVRs, TiVo also allows users to create custom series recordings to record only those programs that meet specific criteria input using a USB keyboard, keyboard remote, or on-screen keyboard. Such custom series recordings-known as wishlists-are useful to record only those sporting events with one's favorite pro or college team, regardless of date, time, and channel. Other uses include series recordings for all new award shows, bowl games, golf majors, grand slam tennis, MLB/NBA/NFL/NHL playoffs, NASCAR races, NCAA tournament basketball, or presidential debates.

Every series and custom series recording can be set to record new episodes only, or new and repeat episodes, with its own independent start and end time padding. Users are able to set the number of episodes to keep, and whether to keep each recording until space is needed or until manually deleted. The DVR maintains a built-in recorded history to prevent duplicate recordings of the same program.

All series and custom series recordings are listed and prioritized in a menu called Season Pass Manager. Users rank their series recordings in that ordered list, and those rankings determine what two programs record when three or more conflict. If three programs conflict, the TiVo records the first two and searches for a later showing of the third program. The TiVo automatically records the next airing of the conflicting program, so long as it is shown again in the next 28 days.

The list of recorded programs -called My Shows-is sortable by either name or date, toggled with one press of the remote. Multiple episodes of the same program are grouped into folders to reduce clutter. Within each program group, recordings are listed by the date recorded with their episode title. A disk space meter indicates the amount of space consumed by user-scheduled recordings.


Shown with name sort; click for high-resolution version. Click here for date sort.

Select a completed recording or a recording-in-progress from the recorded list and it plays from the beginning. On recordings-in-progress, users can skip commercials until they catch up to live. If one elects to finish viewing at a later time, the TiVo remembers the last position.

If viewing live TV, pressing record will save the program from the point it was tuned. The TiVo always buffers both tuners, so one can pause a live TV channel at a commercial, switch to another channel to view for awhile, pause that, and then switch back to the first channel to resume from where they left off, skipping commercials as desired. This makes it possible to watch two concurrent live TV programs.

Other notable TiVo software features include: a Recently Deleted (undelete) folder to recover deleted programs; remote scheduling via the web and mobile phone; direct download of recorded files in MPG or TS format; transfer of videos and recordings from computer to TiVo for playback; multi-room SD and HD viewing with other TiVos; an extensive array of parental controls; Netflix SD/HD streaming; Amazon Unbox SD/HD; Blockbuster HD/SD; and free RSS video feed subscriptions.

Both the versions of the Premiere feature a new remote similar in layout and design to the older Series3 "Glo" remote, but with four new buttons (yellow, blue, red, green); these act as shortcuts for various options in the user interface. The remote bundled with the standard model lacks backlighting and IR learning capability, while the XL remote adds those features. A RF Bluetooth remote with a slide-out keyboard is expected in several months as an optional accessory at TiVo.com.


Click for high-resolution version.

For digital cable, one CableCard (M-CARD) from the cable company is required to support both tuners. A CableCard is a form of access card; it plugs into the CableCard slot and authorizes subscribed channels.

The box has HDMI 1.3, component, and composite (RCA) video connections; it will output audio over HDMI, but also has analog stereo and optical (S/PDIF). Output modes are enhanced with the ability to selectively enable or disable every resolution from 480i to 1080p. All HD and SD outputs are active simultaneously, and the box downconverts HD channels to SD through composite for older televisions.

One of the following subscriptions is required for the first TiVo: $12.99/mo, $129/yr, $299/3yrs, or a one-time payment of $399 to eliminate all future fees. Each box after the first requires a subscription of $9.99/mo, $99/yr, or a one-time payment of $299. Existing customers with a lifetime subscription can add lifetime to the Premiere at a 50% discount ($199) without affecting the service on the other DVR.

TiVo.com and Best Buy offer a 30-day return policy. TiVo includes a 7-day trial without activation, and all TiVo subscriptions are fully refundable within the first 30 days. The standard warranty is one-year on parts and 90-days labor, but TiVo offers two-year and three-year extended warranties for $30 and $40, respectively. There is a $150 charge for out-of-warranty repairs and replacements.

PDFS
TiVo Premiere Brochure
TiVo Premiere Datasheet @ Engadget
TiVo Premiere XL Datasheet @ Engadget
TiVo Premiere Viewer's Guide
Instructions for CableCard installers
Start Here Poster

[aname=A1]Summary of changes from TiVo HD / Series3[/aname]

[jumpto=A0][Back to top][/jumpto]​

*What are the changes to the hardware?*

A full breakdown of the changes is found in the technical review (PDF).

The Premiere's "Series4" platform features a faster dual-core processor, 2D/3D graphics core, and memory bus, plus newer versions of almost every component. This new hardware provides *three to six times* the throughput for multi-room transfers and recorded file downloads.









Refer to [jumpto=A4]the performance section below[/jumpto] to see benchmarks.

*How do the hardware specifications compare?*










*How does the software compare?*

The most obvious change with the Series4 platform is the interface. TiVo uses the faster processor in the Premiere to support a new high-definition interface with a video window, sharper fonts, and high-resolution graphics. Improvements with the new multi-pane interface include:

*VIDEO WINDOW* in the corner of all HD menus displays the current recording or live TV channel. Users can pause the video window, or toggle the window on or off from any menu using the SLO MO button on the remote. A settings option will disable the video window.

*PREVIEW AREA* in menus provides additional information about the selected movie, series, or episode without the need to transition to a new screen.

*POSTERS and IMAGES* throughout the interface make it easier to identify actors, series, and movies.

 *DISCOVERY BAR* is shown at the top of many HD screens and displays suggested TV series, movies, collections, and TiVo tips, based on what is popular or similar to the selected program, or content previously recorded by the user. Limited customization is available at launch, and further customization is planned for future updates.

*SEARCH* integrates results for TV series, movies, actors, and web videos. Results include television programs showing in the next 12 days, as well as content from Internet providers enabled in Video provider settings. First word matches are no longer required, and the new engine searches every word in every title. By default, results are sorted and displayed by popularity to minimize the character input necessary; sort by name remains an option.

*BROWSE TV* organizes available and upcoming content into categories. Categories include traditional genre selections for TV series, movies, and sports, plus two dozen specialized "collections." Collections include categories for award winners, what's new, and most popular. As with search, the Browse TV menu displays those programs showing on television in the next 12 days, plus matching content from any Internet providers enabled in Video provider settings.

*DISK SPACE METER* on the My Shows screen indicates the percentage of disk space consumed by user-scheduled recordings. This disk space meter is enabled by default, but can be hidden.

*With the current 14.1c software, the HD interface is very sluggish as the reviews indicate.* The second core of the Premiere's dual-core processor is currently disabled under Linux for stability reasons, as confirmed by a serial boot log. TiVo is working to address that. TiVo's Bob Poniatowski had this to say on March 31:



TiVoPony said:


> Yes, the second core is not currently enabled. The software can take advantage of it, but it's not ready to release yet. Still, due to the architecture of that chip you don't get double the performance by enabling the second core, there are too many shared resources on the chip between the two cores. You do see a boost however.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pony
> TiVo, Inc


A responsive "classic" interface remains available for those that want to use it. Users of the older interface can still take advantage of various other Premiere enhancements, including:

 *30 second scan*

On past TiVos, the ADVANCE (-->|) button toggled between the beginning and end of the program by default. If the user wanted that button to perform 30 second skip-a popular feature to skip commercials-they had to enter a special remote sequence: SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-3-0-SELECT.

The TiVo Premiere ships with a new 30 second "scan" function enabled by default on the ADVANCE (-->|) button. This feature is very similar to the 30 second "slip" on DirecTV's latest DVRs. It doesn't skip 30 seconds; instead, it fast forwards through a 30 second interval in one second (i.e. 30x speed). Pressing ADVANCE repeatedly queues added time. Four presses of the ADVANCE button fast forwards through 120 seconds of programming (or commercials) in four seconds.

The traditional 30 second instant skip function is still available, and enabled with the same remote sequence. Simply enter SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-3-0-SELECT while viewing a recorded program.

*Trick play enhancements: Jump to beginning/end and skip-to-tick on live TV*

With the Premiere, pressing and holding the REPLAY button for one second jumps to the beginning of the recording or the beginning of the live TV buffer. Pressing and holding the ADVANCE button for one second jumps to the end of the recording or the end of the live TV buffer (i.e. live TV).

Users can also jump forward or backward in 15 minute increments on live TV and recordings. When rewinding, each press of the REPLAY button jumps backward in 15 minute increments. When fast forwarding, each press of the ADVANCE button jumps forward in 15 minute increments.

*USB keyboard support; support for upcoming keyboard remote*

The Premiere supports both wired and wireless USB keyboards. The implementation conforms to the USB HID specification, which TiVo will use to support its upcoming Bluetooth keyboard remote.

Alphanumeric keys function in both the HD and classic menus, while the ENTER, cursor, and F1-F11 keys perform various TiVo remote functions. The keyboard is not yet supported in older HME applications such as Youtube, Swivel Search, and interactive games.

*Improved handling of delete notifications; increase in default "keep until" period*

On past TiVos, new recordings were protected from deletion for 48 hours, and icons were used to indicate the amount of time a recording was protected. No icon meant the recording was protected for at least 24 hours; a yellow ball meant the recording was protected for less than 24 hours; and a yellow ball with an exclamation point meant the recording was no longer protected and the DVR would delete the recording when space was needed for a new one. It didn't matter how much space was available; every recording older than 48 hours was labeled as "may be deleted."

The TiVo Premiere protects all new recordings from deletion for 72 hours, but does a much better job of reporting when the DVR will delete older recordings. It no longer labels every recording as "may be deleted" simply because it is 48 or 72 hours old. Instead, it calculates the disk space requirements for scheduled recordings to report what recordings the DVR will delete and when. It only flags recordings as "will be deleted" when recording space runs low, or when an upcoming episode will replace an older one, per the user's own series setting for "keep last X episodes."

*Support for full 1080p24 output*

The TiVo Premiere adds the ability to output 1080p24 without conversion to 1080i. The first beneficiary of this new capability is Amazon, which already encodes all of its high-definition VOD content in 1080p24 @ 5 Mbps. Those with compatible TVs will see 1080p output on Amazon HD.

Full 1080p24 output is also useful for playback of most 1080p computer video files.

*Simplified video output selections, auto-detection of supported formats*

The TiVo Premiere simplifies setup with a new automatic output feature that selects the highest-resolution supported by the TV. For those that want to change the default display settings, the Premiere also adds a new menu to assist in determining supported formats.

TiVo replaced its separate native, hybrid, and fixed output modes with more intuitive selections. The Premiere lists each ATSC format - 1080p24, 1080i, 720p, 480p, and 480i-and asks the user to select those to output natively without processing. If all formats are selected, then all channels are output in their original format. If only 1080i is selected, then all channels are converted to 1080i. If 480i and 720p are selected, then SD channels are output as is, and HD channels are converted to 720p. If 720p and 1080i are selected, then all HD is output in original form, while SD is upconverted to 1080i.

*New channel logos in recorded list*

With the Premiere, TiVo added channel logos for a number of new HD channels.

*Increased menu timeout*

Under previous versions of the TiVo software, the DVR would revert to live TV after five minutes of user inactivity on any menu. With the Premiere, TiVo increased that timeout to 15 minutes.

According to TiVo at its launch event, the new HD UI is only the first in a series of improvements made possible by the new hardware platform. TiVo's plans call for the Premiere to get new, enhanced Flash versions of all the popular HME applications-Netflix, Rhapsody, some games, etc-that seamlessly integrate with the new interface. These new Flash versions won't be available at release; they too will follow later and replace the existing HME versions. TiVo also intends to make their Flash environment accessible to end users and end-user applications, with an apps store where third parties and end-users can share (and sell?) Flash applications written in Adobe Stagecraft.

*What key features are missing from the TiVo Premiere?*

Though the Premiere hardware offers plenty of untapped potential, it still lacks some key features commonly requested by users:

No third tuner. It still has two tuners like the TiVo Series3.

 No built-in wireless networking or phone connection. If the customer doesn't have access to an ethernet connection at their TV, they can't use the Premiere until they buy the TiVo wireless adapter or TiVo phone adapter.

 No multi-room viewing with copy protected content. TiVo's multi-room implementation still relies on copies, which aren't permitted on protected content. Streaming with DTCP-IP is required to support multi-room viewing with the protected cable content on most Brighthouse, Cox, and TWC systems.

No 60-90 minute buffer per tuner as on the latest satellite and cable DVRs. It still has a 30 minute buffer per tuner.

No support for any external drives but the My DVR Expander. A growing number of cable and satellite DVRs allow the use of any external drive.

 No tru2way support. The Premiere is still a unidirectional CableCard device, which means it can't support SDV without a tuning adapter, and it can't support the cable company's On Demand unless the operator updates their system to accept communication over the network connection.


----------



## bkdtv

[jumpto=A0][Overview][/jumpto] [jumpto=A1][Summary of Changes][/jumpto] *[aname=A2][Q&A: Hardware][/aname]* [jumpto=A3][Q&A: User Interface][/jumpto] [jumpto=A4][Q&A: Performance][/jumpto] 

Pre-purchase Q&A: Hardware


 *How do the Premiere and Premiere XL differ?*

The Premiere XL upgrades the internal capacity from 320GB (46 HD hours) to 1.0TB (156 HD hours) and includes a premium version of the remote with backlighting and IR learning capability. It also adds THX certification.

THX certification means that TiVo paid to have the XL tested and certified to meet certain A/V quality standards. It does not necessarily mean there is any improvement in picture quality over the standard model.

 *What is included in the box?*

The contents of the box are as follows:

TiVo Premiere
TiVo "Enhanced" remote (XL includes "Enhanced" backlit, learning remote)
HDMI cable
Composite video and RCA stereo cables
Ethernet cable
TiVo Premiere: The Complete Guide
TiVo Premiere: Start Here
TiVo Legal Terms
CableCard Installation Sheet

The TIVo Premiere does not have a phone jack, so you'll need to buy the TiVo wireless adapter, TiVo phone adapter, or a third-party ethernet bridge if you can't run an ethernet cable directly to the box.

 *What is inside the box?*


Click image for high-resolution 1600x1200 PNG.


Click image for high-resolution 1600x1200 PNG.



Code:


1.  [url=http://www.broadcom.com/products/IPTV/IPTV-Solutions/BCM7413]Broadcom BCM7413[/url]         System chip
2.  [url=http://www.numonyx.com/Documents/Datasheets/306666_P30_Discrete_DS.pdf]Numonyx JS28F640P30B85[/url]   8MB Flash ROM
3.  Micron 9WG27             128MB DDR2-800
3b. Micron 9WG27             128MB DDR2-800
4.  Micron 9WG27             128MB DDR2-800
4b. Micron 9WG27             128MB DDR2-800
5.  [url=http://www.tridentmicro.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Trident-SAA7164-Brief-10007A.pdf]NXP SAA7164CE/3[/url]          Dual NTSC decoders + [email protected] encoders
6.  [url=http://www.altera.com/literature/ds/m3000a.pdf]Altera EPM3032A[/url]          CMOS EEPROM
7.  Micron 46V16M16-5B       32MB DDR400 SDRAM
8.  [url=http://www.tridentmicro.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Trident_DRX_394yJ_Brief_10026B.pdf]Micronas DRX 3944J[/url]       QAM/VSB demodulator w/ POD interface
9.  [url=http://www.tridentmicro.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Trident_DRX_394yJ_Brief_10026B.pdf]Micronas DRX 3946J[/url]       QAM/VSB demodulator
10. [url=http://www.microtune.com/pdf/Briefs/PB-00069.pdf]Microtune MT2131[/url]         Silicon tuner
11. [url=http://www.microtune.com/pdf/Briefs/PB-00069.pdf]Microtune MT2131[/url]         Silicon tuner
12. [url=http://www.cmd.com/products/data/pdf/cm2030.pdf]CMD2030-AOTR[/url]             HDMI 1.3 transmitter
13. [url=http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?DriveID=299]WD3200AVVS[/url]               320GB SATA-2 hard drive

[size=1]Second pair of DDR2 memory chips reside on opposite side.[/size]

More high-resolution internal shots available here.

*How does processor performance compare to other DVRs?*










The Apple iPhone and iPhone 3GS are included for comparison.

All DVRs atop the list are based on dual-core or dual-threaded CPUs. To achieve maximum performance on those platforms, the DVR software must be written and optimized to take advantage of both processor cores. Such optimization is likely to be an ongoing process.

The Premiere is currently unable to deliver the performance shown above, as one of its two processor cores is disabled in the 14.1c software. TiVo expects to enable the second core with a software update later this year.

*What changes were made to the remotes?*

The new remote adopts the layout and design of the premium "Glo" remote, but adds four new buttons (yellow, blue, red, green). The new colored buttons act as shortcuts for various options in the new user interface. The ASPECT button was relabeled ZOOM.

The DVR switch is no longer present, so it is not clear how one controls multiple TiVos with a single remote.


Click for high-resolution version. Or click here to see XL remote.

The TiVo Premiere remote has no backlight or IR learning capability, whereas the XL remote offers those features. Aside from silver trim on the XL remote, the aesthetics and ergonomics _appear_ to be identical.

Note a new variation of 30sec skip, called 30sec scan, is now enabled by default on the -->| button. Customers no longer need to enter a special remote code to enable this feature. For further information on changes to trickplay functions, see the user interface section below.

*What about the new keyboard remote?*

The new remote with a slide out keyboard, shown below, won't be ready for release in April. It will be available as an option from TiVo.com later this year.


Click for larger version.

This remote will include a small Bluetooth dongle to connect to a USB port on the TiVo. TiVo functions will use Bluetooth (RF) signals while IR signals are used for the customer's equipment.

The final specifications of the remote are unknown, but the version shown on March 2nd offered learning capability like the Premiere XL remote.

*What about the new 802.11n adapter?*



The TiVo 802.11n adapter is available now ~$90 MSRP. It plugs into the Premiere's ethernet port, and functions like any other 802.11n wireless bridge. It does *not* occupy one of the TiVo's USB ports, but instead draw its power from an outlet using an AC adapter. The older 802.11g adapter is still compatible, but will not take full advantage of the Premiere's network connection.

There is nothing to stop one from using a third-party MoCA or 802.11n wireless bridge, such as a Linksys or Trendnet gaming adapter.

*What do the LEDs on the front of the box mean?*

GREEN = indicates the box is powered on.
AMBER = flashes whenever it receives a signal from a remote
BLUE = indicates a transfer is in progress using the network connection
RED = indicates a recording is in progress

*TiVo states 1080p support. Does that mean it can upconvert to 1080p?*

No. The TiVo Premiere cannot upconvert 720p and 1080i signals to 1080p60. The 1080p support is limited to the native output of 1080p24 and 1080p30 content, as on DirecTV and Dish Network DVRs.

The first beneficiary of this 1080p output capability is Amazon, which already encodes all of its high-definition VOD content in 1080p24 @ 5 Mbps. Those with compatible TVs will see 1080p output on Amazon HD.

Full 1080p24 output is also useful for playback of most 1080p computer video files, such as Blu-ray backups.

*What new video file formats does the TiVo Premiere support?*

The Premiere does not support any new formats with the release software, but its new Broadcom SoC adds support for DivX 3.11/4/5/6, and is certified by DivX for full 1980x1080p playback. The chip also adds audio codec support for AAC-HE and Windows Media Professional (up to 7.1). It is unclear when TiVo will update their software to support these capabilities.

*As an ENERGY STAR compliant DVR, how many watts does the TiVo Premiere consume?*

With early software, the TiVo Premiere dissipates 23 watts in standby and 26 watts while recording.

The System Information screen reports an internal temperature of 30-31C in room where the ambient temperature is 21-22C.

*How does the TiVo Premiere support multiple tuners with a single CableCard slot?*

In the TiVo Premiere, one multi-stream CableCard (abbreviated M-CARD) supports both tuners. Older single-stream CableCards (abbreviated S-CARDS) are not supported and will not work.

About two years ago, Motorola and Scientific Atlanta (now Cisco) halted production of the older cards and began manufacturing multi-stream cards exclusively. These M-CARDs -- pictured here-- are now widely available from cable companies.

A Series3 owner upgrading to the Premiere would swap out their older cards for one M-CARD.

*Does the TiVo Premiere support the existing SDV tuning adapters used by some cable companies?*

Yes.

*What external drives are supported?*

The TiVo Premiere only supports the Western Digital My DVR Expander (eSATA), available in a 1TB version for $129 from Amazon.com, Best Buy, and Newegg. This adds 145-150 HD hours to the Premiere.

*Is the internal hard drive be upgradable like past TiVos?*

End-user internal drive upgrades are *not possible* with existing tools. DIY tools such as WinMFS and MFSLive enable capacity on larger replacement drives by creating a new partition with the extra space. Prior TiVos recognized the new partition and used it to store recorded programs. The Premiere does not, so new methods must be found to utilize the added capacity on a replacement drive.

DVRUpgrade and Weaknees discovered such a method and now offer pre-upgraded Premiere DVRs with 2TB (317 HD hours) capacity, as well as pre-prepared 2TB drive replacements. Weaknees also sells an internal plus external drive configuration with 4TB (639 HD hours). Both opted not to publicly disclose the new method or tools for competitive reasons, so DIY enthusiasts must wait for the appropriate method and tools to find their way into the public domain.

For now, Western Digital's My DVR Expander (1TB eSATA) is the only option to increase capacity, outside of pre-prepared drives sold by DVRUpgrade, Weaknees, and some ebay sellers.


----------



## bkdtv

[jumpto=A0][Overview][/jumpto] [jumpto=A1][Summary of Changes][/jumpto] [jumpto=A2][Q&A: Hardware][/jumpto] *[aname=A3][Q&A: User Interface][/aname]* [jumpto=A4][Q&A: Performance][/jumpto] 

Pre-purchase Q&A: User Interface


 *Is the new HD interface as slow as reviews suggest?*

The current 14.1c version of the HD interface is sluggish. The My Shows menu is brutally slow. The company expects to improve HDUI performance with an update in May.

For now, many will prefer to use the "classic" interface. The older "classic" interface remains available and is much more responsive. As with all TiVos, performance is slower than usual for the first 24-48 hours after initial setup, while guide data is indexed in the background.

 *Why is the new interface so slow?*

The Broadcom BCM7413 chip inside the TiVo Premiere features a dual-core 400MHz processor, meaning it combines two 400MHz processors with some shared resources. In order to realize full performance, the software must be written to take advantage of both processor cores.

The Premieres underlying operating system  Linux 2.6.18is able to support both processor cores, but in testing, TiVo found the current version of its DVR software was not stable with both cores enabled. Rather than further delay release to address the issue with dual-core support, TiVo opted to temporarily disable the second core under the operating system (Linux). This is a software setting, not a hardware setting, so it is something the company can change in a software update. TiVo expects to re-enable the second core later this year after it modifies the software to correctly function with both cores enabled.

For now, both the classic SD interface and the new HD interface run exclusively on a single 400MHz processor core. The single core represents a significant upgrade over the 300MHz processor in the Series3, but it does not deliver the performance TiVo intended for the product. TiVo designed the new HD interface with the expectation of two processor cores, and a single core does not provide the desired performance. Responsiveness is also hurt by the lack of image caching in the current software. Navigate through one menu, then back, and the TiVo re-downloads the same image shown seconds earlier.

TiVo's Bob Poniatowski had this to say on March 31:



TiVoPony said:


> Yes, the second core is not currently enabled. The software can take advantage of it, but it's not ready to release yet. Still, due to the architecture of that chip you don't get double the performance by enabling the second core, there are too many shared resources on the chip between the two cores. You do see a boost however.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pony
> TiVo, Inc


With only one processor core enabled and limited or no image caching in the current software, the HD interface is sluggish. TiVo noticeably improved stability and performance with the 14.1c software released in mid-April, but key parts of the HD interface still exhibit poor responsiveness. A notable example is the My Shows menu, where the lack of title caching makes it painful to navigate among several dozen recorded programs. Until TiVo enables the second processor core and/or implements caching for poster images, many will prefer to use the classic interface.

The classic SD interface remains available and is more responsive than on earlier TiVos. When used with the SD menus, the TiVo Premiere functions as a faster Series3 with some enhancements and tweaks to improve usability, plus superior network performance and upgrade potential. The SD interface is enabled under Settings -> Display -> Choose TiVo Menus.

 *Is the older TiVo user interface still available?*

Yes, for those that prefer the traditional TiVo "classic" menus, that remains an option:

Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Display -> Choose HD or Classic menus

After the initial 24-48 hour indexing period is complete, the "classic" menus are noticeably faster on the Premiere than the TivoHD.

*Why is the new HD user interface built in Adobe Flash?*

In the past, TiVo wrote all of its software in C, and that made updating and improving the interface difficult, especially with all the baggage accrued over the past decade. Developers required extensive knowledge of the code and its various dependencies to make changes. TiVo determined a major rewrite was necessary and plans were put in motion to do that.

In its research and discussions, TiVo found that consumers disliked the separate environments for local and remote content found on existing products. Users wanted a single, consistent interface for all content. One of TiVos primary goals with the new HDUI is to replace the disparate interfaces that exist today with one seamless experience for TV and broadband media. Assuming the hardware is up to the task, Adobes Stagecraft platform is well suited for this purpose, as Flash applications with identical look and feel can be run from the hard drive or from Internet servers, with no apparent distinction to the user.

Adobe Flash is also an established platform that can be used to more quickly develop and deploy new interface elements, as compared to the company's previous approach. Flash allows TiVo to bring new user interface features and other improvements to the Premiere in a much more timely manner. It also makes the Premiere a more attractive platform for potential partners, many of whom rely on that technology (ex: Hulu).

The Premiere does not use a Flash browser plug-in like users have on their PCs, but a specialized Stagecraft application environment optimized by Broadcom for the hardware. TiVo, Broadcom, and Adobe continue to work to provide the best possible Flash experience.

*Does the TiVo Premiere support the cable company's On Demand?*

Like previous CableCard DVRs, the TiVo Premiere is still a unidirectional device. That means it can't support the cable company's On Demand unless the operator updates their system to accept communication over the network connection. Thus far, only RCN has updated their system.

The TiVo Premiere features Netflix SD/HD streaming and integrates Internet-delivered On Demand SD/HD content from Amazon, Blockbuster, and other partners. Results from all of these third-parties show up in search by default, which makes it easy to find shows and movies for purchase.

*What is the new "30 second scan" feature?*

On past TiVos, users had to enter a special remote sequence to enable the 30 second skip function.

The new "30 second scan" is enabled by default on the ADVANCE (-->|) button. This feature is very similar to the 30 second "slip" on DirecTV's HR24 DVR. It doesn't jump 30 seconds; instead, it fast forwards through a 30 second interval in one second (i.e. 30x speed). Pressing the ADVANCE multiple times in a row queues added time. If you hit the button four times in a row, the Premiere fast forwards through two minutes in four seconds. You can interrupt this at any time by pressing PLAY.

This new feature is essentially a more advertiser-friendly version of 30sec skip that allows viewers to see a _little_ of the commercials they are skipping. For those that prefer the traditional 30 second skip, that behavior is enabled by entering the SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-3-0-SELECT sequence while watching a recording.

*What changes were made to the trickplay functions?*

Through settings, the behavior of the ADVANCE (-->|) button is now configurable as follows:

(1) *ADVANCE scans forward 30 seconds (default)*

Pressing ADVANCE quickly scans through 30 seconds. Each additional press will queue another 30 second scan. The progress bar will reflect the total queued scan time; for example, press the button six times and the progress bar will indicate a three minute skip.

Pressing and holding the ADVANCE button jumps to the end of the recording. If watching live TV on a delay, it jumps to the end of the live buffer (i.e. real-time).

Pressing and holding the REPLAY button jumps to the beginning of the recording. If watching live TV, it jumps to the beginning of the live buffer.

(2) *ADVANCE skips to tick*

Behavior comparable to the default on existing TiVos. _Unconfirmed._

The TiVo places "tick" or chapter marks on the time bar at equal intervals. These tick marks are spaced every 15 minutes on live TV and recordings up to 3.0 hours, every 30 minutes on recordings 3.5 to 6.0 hours, and every hour on recordings 6.5 hours and longer. In both modes above, each press of the ADVANCE button while fast forwarding will skip to the next "tick" on the time bar. Each press of the REPLAY button while rewinding will skip to the previous "tick" on the time bar.

Skip-to-tick now works on both live TV and recordings; previously, it only worked on recordings.

*Where can I see a video demo of the new interface?*

Youtube: Premiere's My Shows (Be sure to click HD)
Youtube: Premiere's Search (Be sure to click HD)

 *Can I hide the new video window?*

You can pause the video window from any menu.

By default, the video window is enabled. You can toggle the video window on and off by by pressing SLO MO from any menu. Toggling the video window off is not permanent; the video window will re-appear the next time you hit the TiVo button.

You can change this behavior under Messages & Settings -> Displays -> Video Window. With set to disabled, the video window remains hidden *unless* unless you press SLO MO from a menu to temporarily enable it. The video window will disappear the next time you hit the TiVo button, the exact opposite of the behavior seen when it is enabled in settings.

 *What changes were made to the main menu?*

All menus now shows a video window in the upper right-hand corner. This video window can be temporarily hidden, paused, or disabled.

A second panel now displays options for the highlighted menu.


Click for high-resolution version.

 *What changes were made to the recorded list?*

The recorded list is now called "My Shows."

A disk space indicator is shown just below the My Shows text and optionally hidden through a setting in in My Show Options.

Programs are sorted by the user's choice of name or date, toggled with one press of the remote. Program folders/groups are also toggled on and off with one button press.


Shown with name sort; click for high-resolution version. Click here for date sort.

A poster image, rating, and genre are shown for each selected program folder. For individual episode selections, the poster image, TV rating, episode number, episode title, episode description, and channel logo are shown in the right pane. Pressing PLAY on a highlighted recording bypasses the main information screen and starts playback. Pressing PLAY on a highlighted folder plays the contents sequentially, from oldest to newest, while pressing SELECT displays the folder contents (see below).


Click for high-resolution version.

 *What information and options are shown for a specific recording?*

Pressing SELECT on a highlighted recording opens the episode screen, where the rating, genre, key actors, and original airdate are shown as part of the description. In the right pane, the recorded date and channel are shown with the program duration and a poster image. For every recording, options are given to resume playing (if previously viewed) and start from the beginning.


Click for high-resolution version.

Pressing INFO shows more information, as in seen here.

 *What is the new Browse TV menu?*

The Browse TV menu organizes available and upcoming content in a range of categories. Categories include traditional genre selections for TV series, movies, and sports, as well as twenty specialized "collections." Collections include Oscar winning films and Emmy winning TV series for each decade, Sundance award winners, whats new, fun for foodies, date night, 09 box office blockbusters, and animated classics.


Click for high-resolution version. Click here to see the movies tab.

The user can mark specific categories as favorites, and those categories appear under the second menu, My favorites.

Selecting a subcategory on the BrowseTV menu displays the programs showing on television in the next 12 days, plus any matching content from Internet video providers enabled in settings. A button on the remote toggles content display between all, free, and watch now. "All" lists results for TV, plus any programs from enabled video providers; "free" lists results for TV and Netflix; and "watch now" lists content available from Netflix, Amazon, and Blockbuster VOD.


Click for high-resolution version. Click here to see the 4 star movies results.

The user can highlight any program to view a description. An icon at the bottom right of the screen indicates the source of the program, be it TV, Netflix, or some other pay provider (if enabled).

Pressing SELECT displays the main screen for the program, with options to watch or record.

 *What changes were made to search?*

Search displays results for shows, movies, web videos, and actors. First word matches are no longer required, and the new engine searches every word in every title of every program.


Click for high-resolution version. Click here for a two-character search example.

By default, search results are listed in order of popularity. A button on the remote toggles between sort by popularity and sort by name, while the button toggles between all, free, and watch now. "All" lists results for TV, plus any programs from enabled video providers; "free" lists results for TV, web content, and Netflix if enabled; and "watch now" lists content available from Netflix, Amazon, and Blockbuster VOD. Selecting a search result opens a screen for the actor, movie, or television series.

Each series screen includes menu selections for Upcoming, Episode guide, Cast, and Bonus Features. The Upcoming menu lists episodes on television in the next two weeks, with new episodes identified by an icon; episodes scheduled to record are marked as such with another icon. The Episode guide, shown below, lists all series episodes by season; when a specific episode is highlighted, icons indicate whether that program is upcoming on TV, available for instant streaming from Netflix, or available for purchase from Amazon. The Cast menu lists the actors and actresses with portrait images; clicking SELECT on a portrait opens the search screen dedicated to that actor or actress.

Movie screens in search display menu selections for Cast and Crew. As with a series, Cast lists the actors and actresses with portrait images; clicking SELECT on a portrait displays the screen for the actor. Crew lists the director, writers, and producers with portrait images, when available.

The actor screen, also used for crew members, offers limited biographical information and a portrait image, plus menu selections for TV, Movies, and if applicable, Production credits. Each menu displays the corresponding content showing on television in the next two weeks; it also displays any content with the actor or crew member from Netflix, Amazon, and Blockbuster, if those video providers are enabled.

 *What do you see when you select an ACTOR in search?*

When you select an actor in search results, a screen like this is shown.

This screen does list *not* every TV show and movie with the actor. Instead, it lists only those programs with the actor available for immediate viewing or recording, be it on TV, Netflix, or any other source enabled in Video provider settings.

The icons at the bottom right indicate the source of the program. The TV icon indicates the program is showing on television in the next 14 days and available for recording. The Netflix icon indicates that the program is available for instant viewing on Netflix. Clicking SELECT on a movie displays the screen similar like that in the following FAQ.

 *What do you see when you select a MOVIE in search?*


Click for high-resolution version.

In addition to the MPAA rating, genre, and key actors, the main screen for a movie displays options to schedule a recording, "Watch now from Netflix," and/or "Get from" Amazon or Blockbuster, depending on where the program is available and what Internet video providers are enabled in settings.

 *What do you see when you select a SERIES in search?*

When you select a SERIES in search, the program screen for that series is displayed.

The program screen includes submenus for upcoming episodes, episode guide, and cast. Click links for screenshots.

 *Will we see this new interface on older TiVo HD and Series3 DVRs?*

No, older TiVos don't have the performance necessary to run the new UI.

Older HD TiVos could see some of the non-UI improvements with future updates.

 *Does the TiVo Premiere support 4:3 HDTVs and 4:3 SDTVs?*

The new high-definition interface is designed for 16:9 widescreen TVs. Those with 4:3 TVs will need to select the "Classic" UI under Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Display -> Choose HD or Classic menus.


----------



## bkdtv

[jumpto=A0][Overview][/jumpto] [jumpto=A1][Summary of Changes][/jumpto] [jumpto=A2][Q&A: Hardware][/jumpto] [jumpto=A3][Q&A: User Interface][/jumpto] *[aname=A4][Q&A: Performance][/aname]* 

Pre-purchase Q&A: Performance and Energy Consumption


 *Is the new HD interface as slow as reviews suggest?*

The current 14.1c version of the HD interface is sluggish. The My Shows menu is brutally slow. The company expects to improve HDUI performance with an update in May.

For now, many will prefer to use the "classic" interface. The older "classic" interface remains available and is more stable and much more responsive. As with all TiVos, performance is slower than usual for the first 24-48 hours after initial setup, while guide data is indexed in the background.

 *Is there any improvement in boot time?*

No, boot time is about six minutes, or one minute more than the TiVo HD. TiVo's boot process is designed in such a way that the processor makes no difference. Most of the time is spent verifying software code to prevent possible hacking attempts.

Full boots are required when the power cable connected, and reboots occur whenever software updates are installed or an external drive is activated. Aside from that, there should be no reason to reboot the TiVo. The DVR is designed to run 24/7.

 *How does multi-room viewing compare?*

The current implementation of multi-room viewing on the TiVo Premiere is just like that on the TiVo HD and Series3, except it is much faster. Typical multi-room throughput on the TiVo Premiere is three to five times that of the TiVo HD, reaching as high as 90Mbps.









All Premiere tests run under Classic interface in 14.1-01-3-746.

At such high throughput, MRV on the Premiere works very well for unprotected content. Unfortunately, the TiVo Premiere does nothing to address the issue of protected recordings, as it still relies on copies which CableLabs' expressly forbids on such content. CableLabs only permits streaming of protected content and only with certain forms of encryption (ex: DTCP-IP).

Federal law requires that recordings from local channels be left unprotected, but also gives cable providers free reign to protect what they want on cable channels. Some large providers, including TWC and Brighthouse, now protect virtually all of the cable content on their systems, rendering it incompatible with the current multi-room implementation on the TiVo Premiere.

If TiVo has any plans for multi-room streaming with DTCP-IP, as Moxi introduced last year, they aren't saying. Confronted on the issue, TiVo acknowledged the serious problem of copy protected content, but would not say what they were doing to address it, or when customers might see a solution.

 *How do recorded file downloads (TiVoToGo) compare?*

TiVo serves up the recorded files for unprotected content through a built-in https server. This server and its file transfers run as a background process, so they do not interfere with the operation of the DVR. With the TiVo Premiere, you can record two different HD channels, watch a previously recorded HD program, and download a HD recording to your computer over wireless, all at the same time.

A common complaint about download capability on past TiVos related to its "speed" or throughput. Network throughput on older TiVos was limited by CPU performance and system I/O, and further reduced by the on-the-fly remuxing into MPG. Recordings on the TiVo are stored in a proprietary transport stream format, and TiVo decided it was best to remux these transport streams into a PC-compatible MPG. Remuxing of the transport stream into MPG format doesn't affect quality, but it slows the transfer considerably since it is done in real-time as a low-priority background process.

The TiVo Premiere significantly improves download throughput through the combination of the improved processor, superior I/O, and the ability to download in MPEG-TS format. First seen on Australian TiVos, downloading in transport stream format minimizes the on-the-fly processing needed for the TiVo to send a recording to a computer. The result is significantly improved throughput.









All Premiere tests run under Classic interface in 14.1-01-3-746.

The current version of TiVo Desktop 2.8 does not support TS downloads, so anyone using that program will only see the TiVo Premiere (MPG) rate noted above. For now, TS downloads are only possible through the third-party kmttg program or the TiVo's built-in https server. A video comparison of download throughput on the Premiere and TiVo HD is found this page at Youtube.

Assuming one uses kmttg or the TiVo's built-in https server to download recorded files, they can expect download times comparable to those below. Be aware that these results were obtained under the stock 14.1c software with the classic UI; results could change with future versions of the software.









All Premiere tests run under Classic interface in 14.1-01-3-746.

 *How do PC video transfers to the TiVo compare?*

The Premiere dramatically improves the performance of video transfers from computer to TiVo. MPEG-2 transfers are now up to 40Mbps. MPEG-4 transfers are up to 60Mbps.









All Premiere tests run under Classic interface in 14.1-01-3-746.

The MPEG-2 numbers shown above apply to "pull" transfers for PC videos and recordings selected through the TiVo's recorded list using TiVo Desktop and pyTiVo. It also applies to recordings "pushed" to the TiVo using pyTiVo or Streambaby. I was able to watch Elephants Dream from w6rz.net in full 1080p24 via both push and pull with no delay, once the TS file was remuxed into MPG format with Streamclip.

With this level of performance, it is finally feasible to download and store recordings on computer storage for playback. High-definition MPEG-2 recordings from antenna and cable run a maximum of 19Mbps, meaning the Premiere can pull those recordings back from a computer at twice real-time.









All Premiere tests run under Classic interface in 14.1-01-3-746.

These numbers apply to MP4 videos "pushed" to the TiVo using pyTiVo, Streambaby, or TiVo Desktop's auto-transfer folders. It is not known whether the Premiere possesses the ability to pull MPEG-4 files directly from the recorded list; if it does, no tools exist to take advantage of that capability.

Be aware that TiVo Desktop Plus will only push MP4 videos with AAC audio. It re-encodes MP4 videos with Dolby Digital audio into MPEG-2, slowing the transfer to MPEG-2 rates, assuming your computer can re-encode the video fast enough to keep up. Streambaby and pyTiVo will both push MP4 videos with full Dolby Digital 5.1 audio as is, without processing.

 *How does streaming performance compare?*

Streaming throughput is the same as it is for the push/pull video transfers compared above -- a max of 40Mbps sustained for MPEG-2 and 60Mbps sustained for MPEG-4.

TiVo does not yet offer built-in support for streaming PC video playback. Enthusiast Kerry Griffin sought to fill the void with his own streaming video application for the TiVo. Dubbed "Streambaby," the free Java applet allows HD TiVo owners to browse, play, and fast forward through virtually any kind of video file stored on their computer, without waiting for any transfers. Compatible videos - such as MPG and MP4 files-are available for streaming at full quality, while other video files are converted to MPEG-2.










With past TiVos, streaming throughput was so slow that users were forced to compromise on playback quality. Most HD video files had to be recompressed on the fly - with quality loss-to fit within the throughput limits of those boxes. With its superior throughput, the TiVo Premiere eliminates the need to compromise quality during streaming playback of most videos.

The Streambaby application does have one key limitation-a 1.1GB streaming limit. It must pause for several seconds and re-buffer after every 1.1GB streamed. The TiVo Premiere does *not* eliminate the 1.1GB buffer limit in Streambaby. That limitation is specific to Streambaby, and won't be addressed until TiVo makes the appropriate documentation available.

 *How do Amazon and Netflix compare?*

TiVo is working on an enhanced, Flash-based Netflix application, but that won't be available until later in the year. For now, the TiVo Premiere uses the same Netflix HME application as the TivoHD and Series3. Netflix buffering is just as slow on initial playback, but may be somewhat faster with trickplay functions like fast forward, rewind, and replay.

Amazon VOD programs download in about one-fourth the time, provided one has an Internet connection capable of sustaining 30+Mbps.

 *What is the best way to network the TiVo?*

The TiVo Premiere's new HD interface requires a network connection. The network connection is used to retrieve guide data, poster images, and other content from the TiVo's Internet servers; it is also used to search available content from Amazon, Blockbuster, Netflix, and other online sources.

The Premiere has a single 10/100Mbps ethernet port. It has no built-in wireless. For those customers unable to run an ethernet cable directly to the Premiere, TiVo offers wireless adapters in 802.11g ($40) and 802.11n ($90) versions. The 802.11g adapter plugs into one of the TiVo's two USB ports, while the 802.11n adapter connects to the TiVo's ethernet port and draws power with a separate AC adapter.









All Premiere tests run under Classic interface in 14.1-01-3-746.

Tested throughput with TiVo's 802.11g wireless adapter varied from 12Mbps to 17Mbps with a D-Link DIR-655 router, depending on distance and location. As evident from the chart above, 802.11g wireless is unable to take advantage of the improved network throughput on the TiVo Premiere.

Powerline networking with a pair of Netgear Powerline HD adapters yielded double the throughput of the TiVo 802.11g wireless adapter, but only a fraction of the 200Mbps claimed by the product. File transfers between two computers, networked with the same adapters, produced similar results.

Another alternative to wireless networking is Multimedia over Coax Alliance (MoCA). Popular among A/V enthusiasts, MoCA creates a 150+Mbps network over the existing coax cable in one's home. Each MoCA adapter has COAX IN, COAX OUT, and a 100Mbps ethernet port. The coax from the wall connects to the COAX IN on the adapter; the COAX OUT and ethernet ports connect to the TiVo Premiere. One can also run ethernet from the MoCA adapter directly to a 100Mbps switch with 4+ ports to network additional devices. The same wire configuration is repeated for each room with a TiVo Premiere, or where a high level of throughput is desirable and a direct run of ethernet cable is not possible.

In homes with cable service, one additional MoCA adapter is required to connect one's Internet router (i.e. Internet connection) to the MoCA network. Rather than running coax direct from the wall to the cable modem, the coax runs to the COAX IN on the MoCA adapter and the COAX OUT connects to the cable modem. An ethernet cable connects the cable modem to the WAN port on the user's router; an ethernet cable from the MoCA adapter connects to a LAN port on the router. _*Diagram*._ In a home with Verizon FiOS, no additional MoCA adapter is required, as the Verizon-supplied Actiontec MI-424WR and Westell 9100EM routers incorporate MoCA in their design. _*Diagram*._

Multimedia over Coax Alliance (MoCA) adapters from Netgear and Actiontec are sold by Amazon.com and other Internet resellers. Adapters typically cost $75 to $90 each, or $140-$180 in packs of two. Verizon FiOS routers with built-in MoCA, like the Actiontec MI-424WR, also function as MoCA adapters; when available for $20-40 on ebay, these represent an affordable alternative to retail MoCA kits. The Actiontec MI-424WR has one coax input and no output, so a separate 1GHz or 2GHz splitter is necessary if using that device in place of a retail MoCA adapter; the coax from the wall is connected to the splitter, with one splitter output going to the Actiontec and the other to the TiVo or cable modem.

 *How does the new HD UI affect network throughput?*

Preliminary tests show that download throughput is much more inconsistent under the new high-definition interface, with frequent drop-offs of 20% to 30%.

The second of the Premiere's two processor cores is temporarily disabled under the current TiVo software for stability reasons. TiVo plans to re-enable the second core with a future software update, but it is unknown what impact that will have on network throughput. If throughput is currently I/O limited, rather than CPU limited, than enabling the second core may not do much to improve throughput. On the other hand, if throughput is CPU limited - as appears to be the case when running the HDUI-then enabling the second core could noticeably improve network throughput.

 *What is the power consumption?*

The TiVo Premiere consumes 23 watts in standby and 26 watts while recording under the 14.1c software. This represents a substantial reduction from the TiVo HD, Series3, and many older cable DVRs, and it was sufficient to meet the ENERGY STAR tier1 specifications that took effect on January 1, 2009.










The Premiere does not meet the more stringent tier2 specifications that take effect on January 1, 2011. There is no "grandfather" rule for ENERGY STAR certification, so all units manufactured after January 1, 2011 must meet the new standards if they are to carry the ENERGY STAR logo.

If TiVo intends to manufacture and sell the Premiere after January 1, then it will need to revise its design, or find some solution to reduce total daily consumption in order to meet the new ENERGY STAR requirements. The tier2 energy allowance for a product like the TiVo Premiere should work out to roughly 160kWh/yr, or 18 watts average consumption if no sleep or idle mode is used.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

bkdtv said:


> At the center of the box is a Broadcom BCM7413. Rated at 1100 DMIPS ...


Have you ever seen this chip in action? I am wondering how well it does scaling / deinterlacing when compared to other solutions. The original S3, and the ABT 2010, would be the two I am interested in.

I could have sworn that you posted that the output is 1080p*30*, but now I can't find where you mentioned this  
If the output is 1080p*30* as opposed to 1080p*60*, what visible effects will this have on output quality?



bkdtv said:


> ... Other benefits include substantially improved multi-room transfer performance ...


Will the faster speeds only apply when transferring between two S4 boxes?



bkdtv said:


> ... 15min skip-to-tick ...


I saw mention of improved skip-to-tick (I can't remember where). Any information on that? What could be improved?



bkdtv said:


> Search functionality is revamped as well. Like the Internet-based TiVo Search beta seen on older HD TiVos, the Premiere no longer requires identical matches, but searches all title words and sorts the results by popularity.


Is there any way to *DISABLE* this type of search? For example, I only want to search TV listings. Can I do that, or am I forced into seeing You Tube, Amazon, etc. results?



bkdtv said:


> ... separate recorded lists for different users; better conflict management; ...


Can I manually create folders, then move content into them? Can I rename folders?


----------



## atmuscarella

I would like to know if OTA reception has been improved. If anyone sees anyone posting info on this please let me know. 

Thanks,


----------



## bkdtv

DCIFRTHS said:


> I could have sworn that you posted that the output is 1080p*30*, but now I can't find where you mentioned this
> 
> If the output is 1080p*30* as opposed to 1080p*60*, what visible effects will this have on output quality?


I clarified. AFAIK, there is no upconversion available for 1080p. Rather, TiVo added native output for 1080p24 and 1080p30 content, rather than converting it to 1080i.



DCIFRTHS said:


> Will the faster speeds only apply when transferring between two S4 boxes?


No, but throughput will be limited to whatever the box can handle. If your TiVo HD can only handle 25 Mbps, that's all you will get from the Premiere to that box.



DCIFRTHS said:


> I saw mention of improved skip-to-tick (I can't remember where). Any information on that? What could be improved?


I believe the Engadget video shows the new 30sec slip feature. I don't know if you've ever used a DirecTV DVR, but by default, the skip button on those DVRs doesn't jump 30 seconds. Instead, it scans through the 30 seconds very quickly. You can queue multiple slips, so if you hit the slip button four times in a row, the Premiere scans through 120 seconds quickly. Skip forward to 4:45 in the Engadget video to see a demo.

The 30sec slip function is really just an advertiser-friendly version of 30sec skip that apparently TiVo felt they could enable by default, without requiring the user to enter some sort of special remote code. From what I understand, traditional 30sec skip capability is still an option on the Premiere.


----------



## innocentfreak

It looks like on TiVo.com the XL is coming with a Glo version of the new remote.

Also Weaknees has a pretty good comparison sheet in case you missed anything.


----------



## StuffOfInterest

I'm curious if the HDMI output supports HDMI-CEC (Consumer Electronics Control). For Sony users, their version is called "Bravia Sync". My experience with the Verizon FiOS DVR has been that their HDMI output not only does not support CEC but is actually hostile to it, causing problems for other HDMI connected components in an AV system.

It would be nice if when I hit the "TiVo" button for the AV receiver to switch input to the TiVo the same way it does for my Blu-ray player now.


----------



## PatEllis15

So, I have a Series 2, it's been fine because we don't have HDTV. New Flat Screen should be in within the week though, so I've been researching what I can do to upgrade my Series 2.


So, 2 questions: The remote is reported to be BlueTooth. With the Series 2 remote, it directly (via IR) controlled the power, volume (and mute) and input selection on the TV. I know that the PS3 uses Bluetooth, but do any TV's? I thought they will all IR. Does the Tivo remote actually have both Blue Tooth and IR to eliminate the need for 2 remotes to watch TV?

Second: Your summary indicates that VIDEO goes out on HDMI 1.3, and you then talk about stereo audio jacks, and optical out for Sound. Does that mean that the HDMI out is NOT carrying audio? I'd rather run all my HDMI out's to my receiver so that I have 1 cable actually going to the TV....


Pat E


----------



## StuffOfInterest

PatEllis15 said:


> Second: Your summary indicates that VIDEO goes out on HDMI 1.3, and you then talk about stereo audio jacks, and optical out for Sound. Does that mean that the HDMI out is NOT carrying audio? I'd rather run all my HDMI out's to my receiver so that I have 1 cable actually going to the TV....


You would typically use the stereo or digital audio output if you are using composite or component video output. HDMI will carry sound.


----------



## oViTynoT

PatEllis15 said:


> ....The remote is reported to be BlueTooth.
> Pat E


The QWERTY remote is reported to be BlueTooth. The included remotes will still be Infrared.

No indication that I've seen as to how the BlueTooth qwerty remote will interact with other components, but I'm willing to wager that only the QWERTY portion of the remote is bluetooth and the "top" half of the remote is still IR.


----------



## mikefrmnj

bkdtv said:


> Working on post #2 now....
> 
> Feel free to post any questions you would like to see answered.


i purchased a tivo hdxl a few months ago and was wondering what if any software upgrades will be brought to my unit. When can I expect them?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## PatEllis15

StuffOfInterest said:


> You would typically use the stereo or digital audio output if you are using composite or component video output. HDMI will carry sound.


That's how a typical set up works, but there are plenty of other components out there that do NOT pass audio on the HDMI line. Most do though, that is why I was looking for clarification.

Do you know with certainty that the TIVO HDMI carries audio? Not a deal breaker, just curious....

Pat E


----------



## cherry ghost

It appears that you can't get both the 20% discount on a box *and* 50% off on lifetime


----------



## moyekj

An important tidbit that should be mentioned:
http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/faqs/about-premiere/index.html


> Can I keep the classic UI if I want?
> 
> Yes. The classic TiVo interface we've used all of these years is available. Customers will be able to choose between the two "menuing" systems, although not all features will necessarily be supported in the classic menus.


Hopefully that means very fast UI in classic mode compared to what we have now on Series 3.


----------



## tootal2

how much power does it use? why did it get a energy star rating?


----------



## bkdtv

tootal2 said:


> how much power does it use? why did it get a energy star rating?


Unconfirmed reports suggest it will use 20-25 watts.

Current "tier 1" ENERGY STAR standards are rather lenient. Essentially any dual-tuner CableCard DVR that averages 30 watts or less will meet the compliance requirements. The "tier 2" standards take effect on January 1, 2011 with more stringent requirements; at that point, a new dual-tuner CableCard DVR would have to average 17-18 watts or less to qualify.


----------



## ewilts

PatEllis15 said:


> Do you know with certainty that the TIVO HDMI carries audio? Not a deal breaker, just curious....


The Series 3 absolutely does carry audio over HDMI. It would be moronic for TiVo to drop that on the Premiere.


----------



## fyodor

Thanks for posting this. I had some questions about file format support. 

Are the current (S3) restrictions on file containers (MP4 vs. MKV) due to hardware limitations or software/firmware limitations? If so, is there anything to be gleaned about the containers that the new device will support?

Any idea whether the device will support 7 channel PCM audio or any other new audio formats?

Thanks!

F


----------



## MickeS

bkdtv said:


> Unconfirmed reports suggest it will use 20-25 watts.
> 
> Current "tier 1" ENERGY STAR standards are rather lenient. Essentially any dual-tuner CableCard DVR that averages 30 watts or less will meet the compliance requirements. The "tier 2" standards take effect on January 1, 2011 with more stringent requirements; at that point, a new dual-tuner CableCard DVR would have to average 17-18 watts or less to qualify.


If it can use 20-25 watts, that's a 50% reduction from the Series 3, I believe. That would be a very good thing. My Acer Aspire One netbook runs at around 18W, for comparison.


----------



## jmpage2

My TiVo HD pulls around 45 watts, so if I replaced it with this box then I would save about 178kwh per annum or about $18 a year in electric costs.

Box could pay for itself in only about 15 years!


----------



## NYHeel

bkdtv said:


> separate recorded lists for different users; better conflict management;


I really like the separate lists for different users as my NPL is always cluttered with my kids stuff. I wonder how that's handled. do you need to input a user during season pass/recording setup?

Does the better conflict management now allow us to cancel either of the 2 currently scheduled options? That would be nice.

Anything on having season pass/recoding defaults that are customizable? That really saves time when setting up season passes.

Also, do they now allow 2 simultaneous recordings on 1 channel to only use 1 tuner? This allows me to pad each of the CBS Sunday night shows I watch and still have a second tuner for other recordings.

And lastly, the big question: internal hard drive upgrades? I'm guessing we'll have to wait on that until these things actually ship.


----------



## flaminiom

What are the native file formats?


----------



## flaminiom

StuffOfInterest said:


> I'm curious if the HDMI output supports HDMI-CEC (Consumer Electronics Control). For Sony users, their version is called "Bravia Sync". My experience with the Verizon FiOS DVR has been that their HDMI output not only does not support CEC but is actually hostile to it, causing problems for other HDMI connected components in an AV system.
> 
> It would be nice if when I hit the "TiVo" button for the AV receiver to switch input to the TiVo the same way it does for my Blu-ray player now.


I'm not sure how this would be used. The Tivo remote can be programmed to do what CEC does (proper device power and volume). Unless it does other stuff I'm not familiar with...



jmpage2 said:


> Box could pay for itself in only about 15 years!


LULZ


----------



## dponeill

I must not be a valued customer. I clicked on the special offer link and it told me I didn't qualify.


----------



## PedjaR

A couple of questions:

- Can the Discovery Bar be turned off? If it can, does the space get reclaimed (i.e. menus become taller, so, for example, My Shows could have extra 3 or 4 lines)?

- If switching to Classic UI, is it still SD upconvert, or is it HD rendition of the old interface, with sharper fonts, etc.?


----------



## karmamule

i currently have the 2 cable cards to do dual tuner (series 3 tivos), so how, with one slot will i be able to do dual tuner?


----------



## bkdtv

karmamule said:


> i currently have the 2 cable cards to do dual tuner (series 3 tivos), so how, with one slot will i be able to do dual tuner?


One M-CARD supports up to six tuners. In the TiVo Premiere, one M-CARD supports both tuners.

About two years ago, Motorola and Scientific Atlanta (now Cisco) halted production of the older cards and began manufacturing M-CARDs exclusively. These M-CARDs (screenshot) are now widely available from cable companies, and they are the only cards available in many/most areas.


----------



## matt_auer

Does anyone know if I can use MRV between this new Tivo and my Directivo Series 2 receivers.


----------



## aaronwt

PatEllis15 said:


> That's how a typical set up works, but there are plenty of other components out there that do NOT pass audio on the HDMI line. Most do though, that is why I was looking for clarification.
> 
> Do you know with certainty that the TIVO HDMI carries audio? Not a deal breaker, just curious....
> 
> Pat E


Even my HDTiVo from 2004 with DirecTV carried audio over the HDMI.
Every device I use with my TVs have HDMI. They all carry audio and video.


----------



## innocentfreak

bkdtv said:


> [*]*What changes were made to the remotes?*
> 
> The Premiere remote takes the layout and design of the premium "Glo" remote and adds four additional buttons (yellow, blue, red, green); these act as shortcuts for various options in the user interface.
> 
> The remote included with the TiVo Premiere has no backlight or IR learning capability, whereas the remote included with the Premiere XL does offer those features.


It also appears that none of the remotes have the DVR switch still so it may no longer be possible to control two Tivos with the same remote.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

innocentfreak said:


> It also appears that none of the remotes have the DVR switch still so it may no longer be possible to control two Tivos with the same remote.


If I get a premiere I may likely just use my old peanut remote with a 1-2 switch to control it - all the extra buttons do is shortcuts anyway.

Now when the qwerty keyboard remote comes out - I may have to rethink things or just keep track of two remotes (grumble)


----------



## innocentfreak

True but new remote is new lol. Also I may like the Glo better since I will probably go with the XL on the off chance upgrading the drives will be an option later rather than sooner.


----------



## tootal2

jmpage2 said:


> My TiVo HD pulls around 45 watts, so if I replaced it with this box then I would save about 178kwh per annum or about $18 a year in electric costs.
> 
> Box could pay for itself in only about 15 years!


I have 3 tivos so it would save me alot more. but would not make up for the price of buying it. My desktop pc uses 130 watts when using windows media center. so using a tivo is cheaper.


----------



## T1V0

http://www.broadcom.com/products/IPTV/IPTV-Solutions/BCM7413


----------



## T1V0

matt_auer said:


> Does anyone know if I can use MRV between this new Tivo and my Directivo Series 2 receivers.


no


----------



## kb7oeb

I would like to see a shot of the EPG, haven't seen one anywhere.


----------



## bareyb

I have two questions if anyone knows... 

1. I saw somewhere it has a button for 30 second skip. Does that mean it's now a standard feature and doesn't have to be enabled via backdoor? 

2. It has HDMI 1.3. Does it use the same HDMI cables as 1.1 on the Series 3? My cables are already run under the house and it would be a drag to change them...


----------



## yukit

I wonder if the regular Premiere's internal hard drive upgrade would still be limited to 1TB with WinMFS.

I want 2TB, so this is going to decide whether I will get a Premiere or XL.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

Made in Alviso, May 5th, 2009

That's what it says on the back of the TiVo Premier in the rear panel product shot on page 1.


----------



## bkdtv

bareyb said:


> I have two questions if anyone knows...
> 
> 1. I saw somewhere it has a button for 30 second skip. Does that mean it's now a standard feature and doesn't have to be enabled via backdoor?


The new 30 second "slip" (TiVo calls it 30 second "scan") is a standard feature.

I don't know if you've ever used a DirecTV DVR, but by default, the skip button on those DVRs doesn't jump 30 seconds. Instead, it scans through the 30 seconds very quickly, which is more friendly to advertisers. You can queue multiple slips, so if you hit the slip button four times in a row, the Premiere scans through 120 seconds quickly. At any time, you can interrupt the scan with play. For a demo, see 4:45 in the Engadget video.

TiVo told others that it was still possible to enable the traditional 30 sec skip. AFAIK, they have not said whether this would be via a menu option, or require some sort of backdoor code.



bareyb said:


> 2. It has HDMI 1.3. Does it use the same HDMI cables as 1.1 on the Series 3?


Yes.


----------



## tivogurl

Does this thing really have a BCM7413 in it? The BCM7413 page doesn't mention hardware Flash acceleration. This machine is way too slow to handle Flash in software. I know TiVo tends to be obnoxiously cheap (witness the lack of GigE), but if they really tried to save a few bucks by not using an SoC with Flash acceleration they've entered the Bleep Bleep zone.


----------



## b3ar

The new QWERTY Peanut (Q-Peanut? BT Peanut?) looks a bit smaller than the standard peanut. I'm curious whether other BT keyboards can be used/paired with the Premiere?


----------



## StanSimmons

innocentfreak said:


> It also appears that none of the remotes have the DVR switch still so it may no longer be possible to control two Tivos with the same remote.


You could still do it "old school" like with the Series 1 boxes.



> go to TiVo Central by pressing the TiVo button. Go to the System Information screen. Press the DOWN arrow until you see the item Remote Address. Press and hold the PAUSE and TiVo buttons simultaneously until the red light at the end of the remote control comes on, remains steady, and then stays on when you release the buttons. Point the remote control at DVR#1. Use the number buttons on the remote control to enter a number 1. Press the RIGHT arrow. On the screen, the Remote Address changes from 0 to 1. Press the TiVo button.


To switch TiVo's later, just hold Pause and TiVo until the red light comes on, then press the number (1-8) that you assigned to each TiVo.


----------



## bkdtv

b3ar said:


> The new QWERTY Peanut (Q-Peanut? BT Peanut?) looks a bit smaller than the standard peanut. I'm curious whether other BT keyboards can be used/paired with the Premiere?


It's too early to know that.

Recall that the TiVo Premiere doesn't have Bluetooth built-in. The new QUERTY remote includes a Bluetooth USB dongle that connects to the back of the TiVo. This potentially allows TiVo to support the new remote on existing TiVos.


----------



## Aero 1

bkdtv said:


> It's too early to know that.
> 
> Recall that the TiVo Premiere doesn't have Bluetooth built-in. The new QUERTY remote includes a Bluetooth USB dongle that connects to the back of the TiVo. This potentially allows TiVo to support the new remote on existing TiVos.


im wondering if the BT Peanut will have IR also. do you know? i have one of my S3 and the TV controlled by the penut, i want to get the qwerty *but it has to have IR* in order for me to control my TV with it also.


----------



## mchief

bkdtv: Don't you just love copying your previous information into questions from folks that won't or can't bother to read what has already been posted/answered?


----------



## ZeoTiVo

StanSimmons said:


> You could still do it "old school" like with the Series 1 boxes.
> 
> To switch TiVo's later, just hold Pause and TiVo until the red light comes on, then press the number (1-8) that you assigned to each TiVo.


took my family a month to realize there was a 1-2 switch and to the left or 1 controlled the tivo on the left which was on TV input 1
and to the right or 2 controlled the tivo to the right or on TV input 2.

having them press buttons to change a number they can not see. Nope - not happening.


----------



## StanSimmons

ZeoTiVo said:


> took my family a month to realize there was a 1-2 switch and to the left or 1 controlled the tivo on the left which was on TV input 1
> and to the right or 2 controlled the tivo to the right or on TV input 2.
> 
> having them press buttons to change a number they can not see. Nope - not happening.


You need a smarter family.


----------



## MickeS

ZeoTiVo said:


> took my family a month to realize there was a 1-2 switch and to the left or 1 controlled the tivo on the left which was on TV input 1
> and to the right or 2 controlled the tivo to the right or on TV input 2.
> 
> having them press buttons to change a number they can not see. Nope - not happening.


If you have more than one TiVo and want to control them with the same remote, a universal remote is really the way to go.


----------



## martinp13

I saw the CableCard/M-CARD discussion... but is there any change to cable-from-the-wall operation? Will I have to have a splitter for the two tuners? (Sorry if this is a basic question... my current TiVos are all S2-one-tuner models)


----------



## bkdtv

martinp13 said:


> I saw the CableCard/M-CARD discussion... but is there any change to cable-from-the-wall operation? Will I have to have a splitter for the two tuners? (Sorry if this is a basic question... my current TiVos are all S2-one-tuner models)


I updated the first post as below:



> As a dual-tuner DVR, the TiVo Premiere will simultaneously record two different HD channels while you watch a previously recorded show; it also allows you to watch one live HD channel while you record another. The Premiere has separate cable and antenna inputs, and will record any combination of two channels regardless of source. Only a single coax feed is required, as the signal is split internally to support two tuners.


----------



## StanSimmons

martinp13 said:


> I saw the CableCard/M-CARD discussion... but is there any change to cable-from-the-wall operation? Will I have to have a splitter for the two tuners? (Sorry if this is a basic question... my current TiVos are all S2-one-tuner models)


The S2DT, Series 3, TiVoHD/XL and Premier all have internal splitters for cable. No need for extra hardware.


----------



## ascuser

It says that the SD interface is still an option at "blazing speed." Does anyone know if this is truly a fact? I have a Tivo HD I just bought still in the box, and was going to return it and upgrade to the premiere until I saw the horribly slow interface on engadget. If it is really going to be that bad, it would be a deal breaker. A blazing fast SD interface would be awesome if it actually was an option, and not just a turtle slow copy of the SD interface flash-rendered to appease us old-folk. Honestly, I can't believe anyone that has used the tivo for a month would settle for a painfully slow fancy interface over one that actually responded. I still miss the days when I first got my first Series 2 and how fast it was before numerous "updates."


----------



## PedjaR

bkdtv said:


> ...
> TiVo told others that it was still possible to enable the traditional 30 sec skip. AFAIK, they have not said whether this would be via a menu option, or require some sort of backdoor code.
> ...


May want to include this info in the first post, old users would likely prefer the traditional 30 sec. skip.


----------



## martinp13

bkdtv said:


> I updated the first post as below:
> 
> "As a dual-tuner DVR, the TiVo Premiere will simultaneously record two different HD channels while you watch a previously recorded show; it also allows you to watch one live HD channel while you record another. The Premiere has separate cable and antenna inputs, and will record any combination of two channels regardless of source. Only a single coax feed is required, as the signal is split internally to support two tuners."





StanSimmons said:


> The S2DT, Series 3, TiVoHD/XL and Premier all have internal splitters for cable. No need for extra hardware.


Thank you both! My cable doesn't do HD (hence no cable box/cards), but I can get OTA HD. So I guess I will use both inputs and it will pick one to use to record? Can I tell it which tuner to use? (ie, record Survivor in HD but NASCAR in SD)


----------



## martinp13

PedjaR said:


> May want to include this info in the first post, old users would likely prefer the traditional 30 sec. skip.


I would expect the same old backdoor code... no person/company has ever complained that it exists because it's pretty much undocumented.


----------



## bkdtv

martinp13 said:


> Thank you both! My cable doesn't do HD (hence no cable box/cards), but I can get OTA HD. So I guess I will use both inputs and it will pick one to use to record? Can I tell it which tuner to use? (ie, record Survivor in HD but NASCAR in SD)


The OTA and cable channels are seamlessly integrated into a single guide. There's no input switching or input selection required.

Season passes are channel specific. A season pass created on a OTA HD channel will record from that channel, while a season pass created on a cable SD channel will record from that channel. The Premiere can record two OTA channels, two cable channels, or one of each at the same time.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

bkdtv said:


> I clarified. AFAIK, there is no upconversion available for 1080p. Rather, TiVo added native output for 1080p24 and 1080p30 content, rather than converting it to 1080i. ...


I am officially confused - go easy on me because I am by far an expert in this area. I also understand that you may not yet have the information to answer my questions. If you don't, just say so 

I understand passing through 1080p24, for film, but isn't all HD video shot at 1080p60? If so, isn't TiVo essentially discarding half of the frames which will be doubled / reproduced at the display device? If this is not the case, what am I missing?

How does the 7413 SoC compare to other scaling / deinterlacing solutions currently available (ABT 2010, SoC in TiVo S3)?

Will the new TiVo have native "pass-through" mode, in addition to selectable, fixed, output resolutions? Any idea if there will be a "smart" 1080p mode that only passes 1080p24 or 1080p30, based on the source?

Do you know if this 7413 Broadcom SoC is used in any other STBs yet?

Thanks!


----------



## jmpage2

I am confused also. Typicallyi most equipment doesn't handle or process 1080p/30. It's either 1080p/60 or 1080p/24.


----------



## chg

I notice the remote include a new 30sec "scan". Wonder if these means the 30 sec skip will not work anymore. That way you have to at least fast forward through commercials.


----------



## bareyb

chg said:


> I notice the remote include a new 30sec "scan". Wonder if these means the 30 sec skip will not work anymore. That way you have to at least fast forward through commercials.


Asked and answered. By me.


----------



## PatEllis15

Anyone have any sense of the THX certification means anything? Is the "base" Premiere actually going to have different internals (besides the HD), to allow a better reporduction of color/sound? Is anything on Cable actually THX certified? What about streaming content?

I'm probably going for the "base" unit, and will save some nickles for a external harddrive at a later date, but if THX really will make a different, perhaps I need to find some more nickles now!

Pat E


----------



## chg

bareyb said:


> Asked and answered. By me.


Thanks. There are so many threads and post on the new premiere, it is hard to keep up.


----------



## MichaelK

PatEllis15 said:


> Anyone have any sense of the THX certification means anything? Is the "base" Premiere actually going to have different internals (besides the HD), to allow a better reporduction of color/sound? Is anything on Cable actually THX certified? What about streaming content?
> 
> I'm probably going for the "base" unit, and will save some nickles for a external harddrive at a later date, but if THX really will make a different, perhaps I need to find some more nickles now!
> 
> Pat E


I'm not going to bet my paycheck but I'll bet a beer that the guts will be exactly the same.

The software may be different (certainly the xl's calibration video's will be left off the non xl)- but im thinking just like there's the websites showing THX blueray players using the same guts as non THX- that the two tivo premier sku's will be the same hardware.

if it was different they could have done other differentiators like stuck a bluetooth chip in the XL for the qwerty remote


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

TWinbrook46636 said:


> Made in Alviso, May 5th, 2009
> 
> That's what it says on the back of the TiVo Premier in the rear panel product shot on page 1.


I would hope they tested for that long and when it's released next month, I better not see any problems, TiVo.....


----------



## innocentfreak

I don't know if you want to add, a reference to PyTivo.

From another thread



Bsteenson said:


> Also, I realized after I had placed my order for a new Premiere that I'm not sure pyTiVo will work with the new box, either. My enjoyment of TiVo would be seriously compromised if I couldn't transfer movies etc. from my computer to TiVo (and don't tell me about TiVo Desktop. Paid for the Plus version, hated it, never use it.)





wmcbrine said:


> It will. Better, even. Or so I'm told.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

bkdtv said:


> *What new video file formats does the TiVo Premiere support?*
> 
> It is not publicly known what video file formats the Premiere will support at release, but the new Broadcom SoC adds support for DivX 3.11/4/5/6, and is certified by DivX for full 1980x1080p playback. The chip also adds audio codec support for AAC-HE and Windows Media Professional (up to 7.1).




Hopefully that will mean it can play my iTunes library now.


----------



## nrc

So the live guide wasn't shown at the announcement because going by the User's Guide it's going to be unchanged in the first release. I predict another wave of disappointment when they ship followed by another wave of gee, this is actually pretty cool.

But, looking at the user's guide this really seems kind of half done. I'm guessing that TiVo was feeling pressure to launch their "not just a DVR" message because of flagging subscriptions and we'll see a really dismal quarterly report on Monday.


----------



## TVCricket

I bought a S2 Tivo about 7 years ago and kept it for 2 years before getting a DirecTivo. I still have it, but the cost is getting ridiculously out of hand. Since using Tivo, I found that I just couldn't do without the dual buffer or the ease of use which is why I never switched to Dish or cable. I looked through my Season Passes and only 4 out of 25 of them are on pay tv so cancelling isn't a problem. Now here lies my problem. Can the new Tivo Premiere record 2 OTA HD channels at the same time? Will my 1 OTA HD antenna be able to tune into 2 tuners at the same time or do I need 2 antennas plugged in? Also, why doesn't Tivo allow me to purchase the DVR locally and still get the lifetime subscription discount? What difference does it make where I buy it as long as I activate it through them? 

I've been reading a lot of negative comments on this site and other tech sites about the announcement. I'm only used to the older interface, have never seen or used UnBox, or any of the other Tivo features since I switched to Directv with my R10 DVR. I watched the reveal videos and love the new UI and everything is so much faster than my slow R10. I hate having to dig into 3-4 menus just to change, search, or record something and the Premiere really looks like it's for me.


----------



## nrc

TVCricket said:


> Now here lies my problem. Can the new Tivo Premiere record 2 OTA HD channels at the same time? Will my 1 OTA HD antenna be able to tune into 2 tuners at the same time or do I need 2 antennas plugged in?


One antenna is all you need.



> Also, why doesn't Tivo allow me to purchase the DVR locally and still get the lifetime subscription discount? What difference does it make where I buy it as long as I activate it through them?


I would guess that it's because when TiVo sells to retail or online channels they're only getting wholesale price for the unit. Taking your lifetime discount off on top of that is a double hit for them. If you buy directly from them they get full retail price for the unit and they can afford to take the discount on your service.



> I've been reading a lot of negative comments on this site and other tech sites about the announcement.


A lot of people are just disappointed that the new unit didn't live up to the hype that TiVo created prior to the event. Others are upset that it didn't add more tuners or solve the copy protection problem. But looking objectively at the unit, it's a nice upgrade from the current model and will provide a nice platform for even more features going forward.


----------



## TVCricket

nrc said:


> One antenna is all you need.
> 
> I would guess that it's because when TiVo sells to retail or online channels they're only getting wholesale price for the unit. Taking your lifetime discount off on top of that is a double hit for them. If you buy directly from them they get full retail price for the unit and they can afford to take the discount on your service.
> 
> A lot of people are just disappointed that the new unit didn't live up to the hype that TiVo created prior to the event. Others are upset that it didn't add more tuners or solve the copy protection problem. But looking objectively at the unit, it's a nice upgrade from the current model and will provide a nice platform for even more features going forward.


Thanks for the quick response. Looks like I may just preorder one and cancel my satellite after I get it. Gonna miss college football, the NFL draft, and ESPN, but raising my bill another $5 after already raising it last year $3 is highway robbery.


----------



## Mike-Mike

man I cancelled Direct Tv long ago and just got a Roku for Netflix. But after recently getting a really nice HD antenna, I am going to invest in a Tivo to get all my shows.... but after all the money I have saved from cancelling Direct Tv, I'm way ahead of the game, I don't think you'll regret it.. I'm amazed at how much there is on OTA tv


----------



## daveak

Mike-Mike said:


> man I cancelled Direct Tv long ago and just got a Roku for Netflix. But after recently getting a really nice HD antenna, I am going to invest in a Tivo to get all my shows.... but after all the money I have saved from cancelling Direct Tv, I'm way ahead of the game, I don't think you'll regret it.. I'm amazed at how much there is on OTA tv


This.


----------



## Mike-Mike

?


----------



## llarch

Kind of funny how for years so many people on this board explained how/why Tivo didnt need a disk space meter. All those who wanted it are definitely vindicated now...


----------



## innocentfreak

As someone who always has full TiVos, I just hope you can turn it off. Also I am counting down to the first post about someone's show being deleted even thought the FSI said there was space.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

llarch said:


> Kind of funny how for years so many people on this board explained how/why Tivo didnt need a disk space meter. All those who wanted it are definitely vindicated now...


maybe we should actually use the FSI a little bit before we decide it is actually helpful.

This might just be kids throwing tantrum for candy and finally getting some from a tired Mom.


----------



## jmpage2

ZeoTiVo said:


> maybe we should actually use the FSI a little bit before we decide it is actually helpful.
> 
> This might just be kids throwing tantrum for candy and finally getting some from a tired Mom.


As long as they are throwing out candy how about a 60 or 90 minute buffer for each tuner instead of 30 minute cap?


----------



## riekl

llarch said:


> Kind of funny how for years so many people on this board explained how/why Tivo didnt need a disk space meter. All those who wanted it are definitely vindicated now...


I dont know about vindicated .. I mean whats the point .. if you are using your Tivo properly the bar will be pegged between 95-100%, 100% of the time. Yeah feature


----------



## llarch

riekl said:


> I dont know about vindicated .. I mean whats the point .. if you are using your Tivo properly the bar will be pegged between 95-100%, 100% of the time. Yeah feature


Vindicated meaning many people have been asking for it for years, and despite the explanations as to why it is not needed, here is Tivo's response;

"We Listened: By popular demand Premiere includes an on-screen disk space meter..."


----------



## MichaelK

llarch said:


> Kind of funny how for years so many people on this board explained how/why Tivo didnt need a disk space meter. All those who wanted it are definitely vindicated now...


'vindicated' or shown to be the squeekiest wheel?


----------



## mattack

riekl said:


> I dont know about vindicated .. I mean whats the point .. if you are using your Tivo properly the bar will be pegged between 95-100%, 100% of the time. Yeah feature


Umm, if it really only includes user-scheduled recordings (and immediately subtracts things I delete -- in recently deleted that is), it won't necessarily be 95-100% all the time..

But even if it is, it would still be useful to me, I hope. (Even if it's not, I'll be positive and say that I appreciate them adding it. I still wish it gave *some* kind of approximate time estimate.. but if I can see that knocking off a 1 hour SD show gives me a percent back, then I would likely figure heuristics that X% means 1 hour SD, Y% means 1 hour HD, and so on.)


----------



## innocentfreak

The problem though becomes there is no accurate way to estimate how much space a HD recording will take. It all depends on how much each cable company compresses the channel/show.


----------



## sneagle

jmpage2 said:


> As long as they are throwing out candy how about a 60 or 90 minute buffer for each tuner instead of 30 minute cap?


I agree. It would be neat if there were a setting for this so the user would know that a larger buffer meant less 'recording' space.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

*bkdtv *has done a lot of work making this thread a great source of information, and it contains many technical details regarding the new TiVo box.

Could we please keep this thread free of the tit-for-tat, and personal opinions, regarding features? Please start a new thread, or join another one - this is supposed to be an FAQ thread.

Thanks


----------



## StuffOfInterest

My TiVo has always been 100% full due to TiVo suggestions. I don't mind the idea of a free space indicator, but I would like for it to show how much of the space is taken by scheduled recordings and how much by suggested recordings. This would give me a quick view of how many more programs I can add to the schedule before running into trouble.


----------



## aaronwt

Will there be a way to turn off the free space indicator? No need for it to be taking up real estate that could be used for something else.


----------



## LordNelson

Will the Series 4 tune to cable channels above 860Mhz?


----------



## ghuido

Could the forum moderator make this post a sticky at the top with the pree release and review item. It might help in the long run to stop people from posting question that might already be answered. Just thinking.


----------



## TVCricket

My original question was already answered, but I have one that's related. I plan on cancelling my Directv and using the Premiere to record OTA-HD. Will I need to use IR blasters for this or will the Tivo change the channels by itself?


----------



## gweempose

TVCricket said:


> I plan on cancelling my Directv and using the Premiere to record OTA-HD. Will I need to use IR blasters for this or will the Tivo change the channels by itself?


The TiVo has dual built-in ATSC tuners. There is no need for an IR blaster or an external box. Simply hook your antenna up to the TiVo, and you're good to go.


----------



## TVCricket

Thanks. Just what I was hoping for.


----------



## bkdtv

Full hardware specs are now in the first post.


----------



## riekl

mattack said:


> Umm, if it really only includes user-scheduled recordings (and immediately subtracts things I delete -- in recently deleted that is), it won't necessarily be 95-100% all the time..
> 
> But even if it is, it would still be useful to me, I hope. (Even if it's not, I'll be positive and say that I appreciate them adding it. I still wish it gave *some* kind of approximate time estimate.. but if I can see that knocking off a 1 hour SD show gives me a percent back, then I would likely figure heuristics that X% means 1 hour SD, Y% means 1 hour HD, and so on.)


This is where the disconnect is, why would you EVER need to delete ANYTHING on a Tivo. That's why you don't need a disk space %, it should always be full, you let Tivo manage it.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

I'm disappointed to see that it's using the same Microtune tuner.

Given that Tivo still hasn't fixed all the problems with the TivoHD tuner, I'm nervous about what problems the Premiere will inherit.


----------



## bkdtv

NotVeryWitty said:


> I'm disappointed to see that it's using the same Microtune tuner.


There's nothing wrong with the Microtune MT2131. It is a popular tuner found in many boxes.

Fault for the analog channel problem lies elsewhere. That part did change in the Premiere.


----------



## MichaelK

riekl said:


> This is where the disconnect is, why would you EVER need to delete ANYTHING on a Tivo. That's why you don't need a disk space %, it should always be full, you let Tivo manage it.


you dont delete shows once everyone in your fmaily has watched the program?

granted I keep a stack of dora and junk like that for my 3 year old. We might keep a few episodes of lost to "look back" in a couple weeks. But if it's just some sitcom and we've watched it- it goes straight to the trash.

Have to imagine that tivo planned it that way too- since the menu pops up to delete the show when you finish watching it.

Granted I have no use for a space meter- I just slapped on some extenders so i generally dont have to worry. There's some times when I look at the NPL and get concerned that maybe things will get "too full"- like when I'm going on a trip for a week- but unless the guage is going to tell me "at the end of your trip your box will be 95% full of content you scheduled" it's pointless to me.

But not sure why one wouldn't expect people to delete things.


----------



## innocentfreak

Hey just in case you didn't see bkdtv, there is a user in the Best Buy thread who has one and is willing to try things if there is anything you can think of assuming you didn't snatch one up yourself.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

innocentfreak said:


> Hey just in case you didn't see bkdtv, there is a user in the Best Buy thread who has one and is willing to try things if there is anything you can think of assuming you didn't snatch one up yourself.


Any pics of the guts floating around???


----------



## innocentfreak

Not that I know of. Someone did ask, but the poster didn't want to open it for fear of voiding the warranty.


----------



## Scyber

riekl said:


> This is where the disconnect is, why would you EVER need to delete ANYTHING on a Tivo. That's why you don't need a disk space %, it should always be full, you let Tivo manage it.


B/c unless I'm mistaken, the Tivo will by default delete the oldest show and I may be more interested oldest show than I am in the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th oldest show. Now technically I'd set KUID for the oldest show, but deleting the less liked shows would have a similar impact. Either way I am manually managing the content based on the fullness of the disk.

There have been at least half a dozen instances of this since I got my first to TiVo 3 years ago. In a couple of instances I noticed that suggestions and recently deleted were empty so I set the KUID in time. In at least 2 instances I forgot to set it and lost the show I preferred over shows I didn't care as much about. Having an easily viewable disk space meter is much easier than having to scroll down to the Suggestions and RD folders (and possibly having to enter those folders to determine the length and quality of those shows).


----------



## aaronwt

Scyber said:


> B/c unless I'm mistaken, the Tivo will by default delete the oldest show and I may be more interested oldest show than I am in the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th oldest show. Now technically I'd set KUID for the oldest show, but deleting the less liked shows would have a similar impact. Either way I am manually managing the content based on the fullness of the disk.
> 
> There have been at least half a dozen instances of this since I got my first to TiVo 3 years ago. In a couple of instances I noticed that suggestions and recently deleted were empty so I set the KUID in time. In at least 2 instances I forgot to set it and lost the show I preferred over shows I didn't care as much about. Having an easily viewable disk space meter is much easier than having to scroll down to the Suggestions and RD folders (and possibly having to enter those folders to determine the length and quality of those shows).


why scroll down? page down and you're at the bottom in 1 to 2 seconds. Then you can see how many things are in the RD folder. If there are still several items then nothing else will be deleted yet(depending on what will be recorded shortly)


----------



## orangeboy

I think the only thing I have set to KUID is the HDNet test pattern from 2008. Although I could probably get rid of that in favor of the S-P-S-9-S pattern that I trust more anyway... Everything else is watched within a day or two, or within a week of recording.


----------



## Scyber

aaronwt said:


> why scroll down? page down and you're at the bottom in 1 to 2 seconds. Then you can see how many things are in the RD folder. If there are still several items then nothing else will be deleted yet(depending on what will be recorded shortly)


I do use page down. My apologies for improper terminology. That doesn't change my statement that having a space indicator at the top of the interface is easier than having to page down to the bottom of the list to determine the disk usage. Especially since that "couple of seconds" adds up if you have to do it ever time you use the TiVo.

However, my post was more about describing a scenario where manually manage is necessary. rield never saw a scenario where you would need to manually manage disk space. I was commenting that I have run into a couple of times over the years.


----------



## Scyber

orangeboy said:


> I think the only thing I have set to KUID is the HDNet test pattern from 2008. Although I could probably get rid of that in favor of the S-P-S-9-S pattern that I trust more anyway... Everything else is watched within a day or two, or within a week of recording.


Most of the time I watch shows within 24 hours of recording (many shows are watched the same night). Where I have run into issues in the past was during the Football & Holiday season (Thanksgiving & Christmas) where I have less time for TV and I often record football games.

I realize I could solve part of this issue by upgrading the harddrive. But in reality, a show getting deleted does not upset me that much (there are plenty of other ways to get shows) so I haven't gone down that path yet. I was merely pointing out that in some cases manual management may be necessary and letting "tivo manage the disk" doesn't work.


----------



## Rucker

bkdtv, you might want to note that although Tivo Premieres obtained via RCN will be able to view VOD, retail units will not.



> If you want to access to RCN VOD and all the free content and such you must get a TiVo from us. If you pick one up at Best Buy you will will be on the retail software load that will NOT access RCN VOD.


 from dslreports.com's RCN forum.


----------



## PhiTauBill

Anything more concrete than early April?


----------



## orangeboy

PhiTauBill said:


> Anything more concrete than early April?


Asking once in a thread is sufficient. No need for the same question in 3 different ones.


----------



## PhiTauBill

orangeboy said:


> Asking once in a thread is sufficient. No need for the same question in 3 different ones.


My apologies for the breach of etiquette.. several of them didn't have recent posts, so I was concerned that I might be posting to dead ends... I'll proceed with another 7 years of silence as it seems that I don't have much to add.


----------



## Unseen Llama

PhiTauBill said:


> My apologies for the breach of etiquette.. several of them didn't have recent posts, so I was concerned that I might be posting to dead ends... I'll proceed with another 7 years of silence as it seems that I don't have much to add.


You're funny.


----------



## cburbs

*Tivo HD vs Tivo Premier*

_*Key questions -*_

What are the key differences between the two that would make the upgrade worth it?

Will there be noticeable differences with transfer speeds if I use KMTTG?

Is there still the 1gb buffer issue with Streambaby?

Can I upgrade the 320gb hard drive in it like I did with my Tivo HD?
Will the internal hard drive be upgradable like past TiVos?

The TiVo Premiere is not compatible with the current version of WinMFS or Mfslive. The author of WinMFS has expressed an interest in upgrading those tools to support the TiVo Premiere.


----------



## jmpage2

cburbs said:


> *Tivo HD vs Tivo Premier*
> 
> _*Key questions *_
> 
> What are the key differences between the two that would make the upgrade worth it?
> 
> Will there be noticeable differences with transfer speeds if I use KMTTG?
> 
> Is there still the 1gb buffer issue with Streambaby?
> 
> Can I upgrade the 320gb hard drive in it like I did with my Tivo HD?
> Will the internal hard drive be upgradable like past TiVos?
> 
> The TiVo Premiere is not compatible with the current version of WinMFS or Mfslive. The author of WinMFS has expressed an interest in upgrading those tools to support the TiVo Premiere.


These questions have all been answered already in this FAQ or in the reviews that just hit the internet.


----------



## bkdtv

cburbs said:


> *Tivo HD vs Tivo Premier*
> 
> _*Key questions *_
> 
> Will there be noticeable differences with transfer speeds if I use KMTTG?
> 
> Is there still the 1gb buffer issue with Streambaby?


The review below answers those questions in detail.

*TiVo Premiere review with benchmarks (PDF)*

*TiVo Premiere vs. TiVoHD download performance (Youtube video of kmttg)*


----------



## cburbs

Ok just found those answers - thanks.....


----------



## BlackBetty

PhiTauBill said:


> Anything more concrete than early April?


TiVo.com is now showing shipping on March 29th.

I believe Bestbuy in store purchases is March 28th and shipping on the 29th.

Amazon is showing a release date of March 28th.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

bkdtv: Have you used the new box with all of the extraneous search crap (IMO) turned off? By this mean only allowing the box to return results for TV. If yes, is the speed, and overall usability, enhanced?


----------



## innocentfreak

Did we ever find out about how to switch between multiple TiVo Premieres in the same room?


----------



## bkdtv

innocentfreak said:


> Did we ever find out about how to switch between multiple TiVo Premieres in the same room?


I did not.



DCIFRTHS said:


> bkdtv: Have you used the new box with all of the extraneous search crap (IMO) turned off? By this mean only allowing the box to return results for TV. If yes, is the speed, and overall usability, enhanced?


As far as I can tell, the "Video Provider" selection is no longer available in the current software. I don't think it was actually functional in the older software, and I'm guessing it isn't implemented for release. You can turn off Amazon, Netflix, etc content in search, but it still shows up through the Browse TV category selections.

Even if you could turn it off, I'm not sure it would make a difference. The TiVo still pulls all the poster images and graphics for recorded TV programs and TV suggestions overs the Internet, and there doesn't appear to be any caching at all. Navigate down one selection, go back, and the original selection has to reload from the Internet. If caching to the memory or hard drive isn't possible, then I wonder if TiVo might be wise to offer a "non poster" mode where more program information (i.e. text) is substituted for the images.

As an aside, buffering in Netflix seems about twice as fast as the TiVo HD after trickplay actions such as instant replay, rewind, and fast forward. Network Diagnostics doesn't report Netflix throughput, so I have no easy way to "benchmark" it, short of buying a DD-WRT capable router with a real-time bandwidth monitor.


----------



## innocentfreak

bkdtv said:


> I did not.


Is there still a remote address listing that can be changed on the system info screen? I thought I read there used to be a key press you could do on the series 1 remote to switch.


----------



## bkdtv

innocentfreak said:


> Is there still a remote address listing that can be changed on the system info screen?


Yes, there is. I just don't know how to do it with the TiVo Premiere remote.

Older TiVo remotes are compatible, but they don't have the new colored buttons.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

bkdtv said:


> ... As far as I can tell, the "Video Provider" selection is no longer available in the current software. I don't think it was actually functional in the older software, and I'm guessing that wasn't implemented for release. You can turn off Amazon, Netflix, etc content in search, but it still shows up through the Browse TV category selections. ...


Thanks for checking. The search result screen is a deal breaker for me as I am not interested in all of the results that TiVo returns. It just makes the search results harder to read - again, IMO. It should be selectable by service.

Speed, and search results, have combined to make me pass on the current implementation.

Does the "video preview" in the guide still have the option to disable it?

EDIT: For clarity (on my end ): When the "Guide" button is pressed, you currently get the classic guide that will be eventually upgraded to an HD version. Correct? If yes, does this this guide show only TV results?


----------



## bkdtv

DCIFRTHS said:


> Thanks for checking. The search result screen is a deal breaker for me as I am not interested in all of the results that TiVo returns. It just makes the search results harder to read - again, IMO. It should be selectable by service.


Just to reiterate, the TiVo Search results are customizable. Mine is set to TV-only right now.

It's the "Browse TV" categories (Top Shows, New this week, etc) that aren't customizable.



DCIFRTHS said:


> EDIT: For clarity (on my end ): When the "Guide" button is pressed, you currently get the classic guide that will be eventually upgraded to an HD version. Correct? If yes, does this this guide show only TV results?


Yes and yes. There are no changes to the EPG in the initial HDUI release. TiVo says that is in the works for future software update.


----------



## bkdtv

DCIFRTHS said:


> Thanks for checking. The search result screen is a deal breaker for me as I am not interested in all of the results that TiVo returns. It just makes the search results harder to read - again, IMO. It should be selectable by service.


I wanted to correct my previous post.

The Video Provider setting is still there under Channel Settings. For some reason, I didn't see it before. A software update also reset the provider settings to the defaults.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

bkdtv said:


> I wanted to correct my previous post.
> 
> The Video Provider setting is still there under Channel Settings. For some reason, I didn't see it before. A software update also reset the provider settings to the defaults.


Thanks for the update.

If you change the Video Provider settings to "none" do the search results speed up - excluding graphics in the advertising bar at the top of the screen?

Can you select results, from a search, before the graphics load?


----------



## bkdtv

DCIFRTHS said:


> If you change the Video Provider settings to "none" do the search results speed up - excluding graphics in the advertising bar at the top of the screen?


The bar at the top of the screen (no ads in it) always loads images. The video provider settings simply change what images you get. Images are only displayed for programs you can actually receive (per your video provider settings and channel lineup). In search, the images displayed at the top are for programs similar to the one selected.



DCIFRTHS said:


> Can you select results, from a search, before the graphics load?


Yes. It's not like the current HME beta search on existing TiVos where the remote is often unresponsive while images load. With the Premiere, the remote is responsive before and during image load, and you can navigate to another screen before they load.

The search functionality is actually quite a bit different than the TiVo Search on the TiVo HD and Series3. I suspect TiVo Search on existing boxes was based on a very early version of what the Premiere offers.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

bkdtv said:


> The bar at the top of the screen (no ads in it)...


As an aside: I have seen that there are no product ads in it yet, but I think it's fair to assume that there will be. Additionally, I believe that the "suggestions" will not only be made up of popular choices... paid "suggestions' will have better placement in the bar. I figure it was designed to be a money maker for TiVo, so that's why I call it an "Advertising Bar" 



bkdtv said:


> The video provider settings simply change what images you get. Images are only displayed for programs you can actually receive (per your video provider settings and channel lineup). In search, the images displayed at the top are for programs similar to the one selected.


Okay. This makes sense, but one more question: If I subscribe to Netflix, can I still disable the bar from showing Nexflix results?



bkdtv said:


> Yes. It's not like the current HME beta search on existing TiVos where the remote is often unresponsive while images load. With the Premiere, the remote is responsive before and during image load, and you can navigate to another screen before they load.


This is good news. If I decide to buy a new box, but unfortunately, it will kill the visual "experience" of the new interface, as it will probably never load before I have selected, and moved on to my next choice.



bkdtv said:


> The search functionality is actually quite a bit different than the TiVo Search on the TiVo HD and Series3. I suspect TiVo Search on existing boxes was based on a very early version of what the Premiere offers.


Again. Good to hear.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

I don't recall seeing positive confirmation on this, so I will ask...

Can the "Live Preview" in the upper right corner of search and / or the guide, be disabled.


----------



## jfh3

DCIFRTHS said:


> I don't recall seeing positive confirmation on this, so I will ask...
> 
> Can the "Live Preview" in the upper right corner of search and / or the guide, be disabled.


Yes.


----------



## bkdtv

DCIFRTHS said:


> Can the "Live Preview" in the upper right corner of search and / or the guide, be disabled.


That's answered in the first post. You toggle the "live preview" on and off by pressing the SLO MO button (will re-enable automatically after a period of inactivity) or you can disable it permanently through settings.

It is my intention to post videos showing all of these features in the next week.



DCIFRTHS said:


> As an aside: I have seen that there are no product ads in it yet, but I think it's fair to assume that there will be. Additionally, I believe that the "suggestions" will not only be made up of popular choices... paid "suggestions' will have better placement in the bar. I figure it was designed to be a money maker for TiVo, so that's why I call it an "Advertising Bar"


TiVo suggested to some reviewers that *one* spot might be used for advertising. Through Settings -> Improve Discovery Bar Recommendations, the user can customize the type of recommendations displayed, including more or less of: what's new, what's popular, TV, movies, sports, only rent or buy, suggestions, and partner recommendations.



DCIFRTHS said:


> Okay. This makes sense, but one more question: If I subscribe to Netflix, can I still disable the bar from showing Nexflix results?


The only way to completely eliminate Netflix results from the Discovery Bar is to uncheck Netflix under Channels -> Video Provider List. However, if you do that, Netflix results won't appear in Search or the Browse TV selections. The Netflix queue folder is available regardless.


----------



## ericlhyman

Is 1 TB the maximum external hard drive size that can be used?

Am I limited to Western Digital My DVR external hard drives or can I use others such as Seagate Free Agent Pro, Western Digital My Book Studio II - 2 TB, or LaCie 2 TB D2 Quadra?


----------



## bkdtv

ericlhyman said:


> Is 1 TB the maximum external hard drive size that can be used?


Yes.



ericlhyman said:


> Am I limited to Western Digital My DVR external hard drives


Yes. The supported drives are the same as the TiVo HD (i.e. 1TB My DVR Expander).


----------



## gconnery

As the owner of a couple of MoCA linked Tivo HD units, I'd really like to know if switching ONE of them to a Premiere would improve my MRV transfer speeds. From the posts I've seen so far it sounds like the answer is that HD to Premiere transfers would NOT be any faster, but Premiere to HD transfers *might* be. bkdtv has suggested that these would be not suprisingly limited by the HD transfer rates, meaning 16-29Mbps according to his testing. Since I *often* have issues transferring HD shows (probably ~15Mbps or so in most cases on Comcast) from one box to the other at rate, I'm guessing I'm getting that 16Mbps rate more often than not. So the question still is... what will a real user experience here? I'd really like the transfers to be enough faster than real time that I can relatively quickly skip a two minute block of commercials, meaning I really want something approaching 30Mbps...


----------



## Test

I asked this in another thread, but I guess this is a better place for it. What is that blue ball in front of all the recordings/downloads in "My Shows" ?



bkdtv said:


> Programs not yet viewed are listed in white, while programs viewed in their entirety are listed in blue.


----------



## danjw1

Like pressing the '1' button to get to the Season Pass Manager, and '2' to get to the To Do List?


----------



## aaronwt

Test said:


> I asked this in another thread, but I guess this is a better place for it. What is that blue ball in front of all the recordings/downloads in "My Shows" ?


No idea. Every show in my list has a blue ball(or green), even if I have not viewed it. Although I do see the "Do Not Delete" shows have a green ball next to it.


----------



## crxssi

I am very, VERY disappointed with the specs/features of the Premiere. Of the 5 primary things I have wanted/needed and have been waiting for, it fails to address four of them:

1) It still has no way to save preferences, settings, stations, season passes, etc to an external flash device so they are not lost if you have to repair/replace your TiVo or upgrade to a new model.

2) It has no support for SDV.

3) Menus are not faster (yet, anyway)

4) Still no native support for streaming additional video formats without re-encoding (like h264+AC3+avi)

The only advantage (for me) it would have over my TiVo HD is faster networking. I have been using TiVo's forever (series 1, 2, DircTiVo HD, TiVo-HD) and the future does not look bright to me now. 

I suppose they could add 3 of the 4 items, above, through software updates... but I have been waiting and waiting and waiting for TiVo to fix the "group is empty" bug in the HD that annoys me every day. There have never been a solution, so I don't have great confidence in "updates" right now.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

crxssi said:


> I have been waiting and waiting and waiting for TiVo to fix the "group is empty" bug in the HD that annoys me every day. There have never been a solution, so I don't have great confidence in "updates" right now.


You make some good points about failings in the Premiere. But you're complaining about the "group is empty" bug? Really?

If you search my postings you'll see that I frequently complain about a myriad of bugs with the boxes and with how TiVo doesn't respond to them in a timely fashion (if ever). But your last bug is just too insignificant, even for a nit-picker like me. I think "TiVo has bigger fish to fry."


----------



## tivogurl

crxssi said:


> 1) It still has no way to save preferences, settings, stations, season passes, etc to an external flash device so they are not lost if you have to repair/replace your TiVo or upgrade to a new model.


I'd settle for automated migration of settings from an old TiVo to a new one.


----------



## aaronwt

Phantom Gremlin said:


> You make some good points about failings in the Premiere. But you're complaining about the "group is empty" bug? Really?
> 
> If you search my postings you'll see that I frequently complain about a myriad of bugs with the boxes and with how TiVo doesn't respond to them in a timely fashion (if ever). But your last bug is just too insignificant, even for a nit-picker like me. I think "TiVo has bigger fish to fry."


What is the group is Empty bug? I've never noticed it?


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> I am very, VERY disappointed with the specs/features of the Premiere. Of the 5 primary things I have wanted/needed and have been waiting for, it fails to address four of them:
> 
> 1) It still has no way to save preferences, settings, stations, season passes, etc to an external flash device so they are not lost if you have to repair/replace your TiVo or upgrade to a new model.
> 
> 2) It has no support for SDV.
> 
> 3) Menus are not faster (yet, anyway)
> 
> 4) Still no native support for streaming additional video formats without re-encoding (like h264+AC3+avi)
> 
> The only advantage (for me) it would have over my TiVo HD is faster networking. I have been using TiVo's forever (series 1, 2, DircTiVo HD, TiVo-HD) and the future does not look bright to me now.
> 
> I suppose they could add 3 of the 4 items, above, through software updates... but I have been waiting and waiting and waiting for TiVo to fix the "group is empty" bug in the HD that annoys me every day. There have never been a solution, so I don't have great confidence in "updates" right now.


All my Premieres are noticeably faster than my S3/TiVoHD units. So cross number three off.


----------



## crxssi

Phantom Gremlin said:


> You make some good points about failings in the Premiere. But you're complaining about the "group is empty" bug? Really?
> 
> If you search my postings you'll see that I frequently complain about a myriad of bugs with the boxes and with how TiVo doesn't respond to them in a timely fashion (if ever). But your last bug is just too insignificant, even for a nit-picker like me. I think "TiVo has bigger fish to fry."


OK, I agree with what you are saying. There are more important/serious bugs. But the "empty group" one annoys me EVERY SINGLE DAY. The other bugs (for me at least) are much less frequent (like screwed up video when transitioning to/from video/menus, and the cable card lockout message- those are the other two that seem fairly regular).

I mean, seriously, TiVo can't fix HD bugs that have been around for YEARS, but will put out a new, incomplete, and feature-lacking box and claim they will upgrade its software? I guess all us HD owners can now kiss all hope of OUR bugs being fixed.

I am absolutely BLOWN AWAY that they still have no way to save *hours* worth of settings. That, alone, is enough to make me not want to upgrade! Even my CELL PHONE allows me to save my settings to a card. It is 2010, and they expect us to write everything down on paper and reenter everything and still lose all our ratings forever


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> What is the group is Empty bug? I've never noticed it?


You go into a group (like suggestions) and start deleting some stuff. Poof! "This group is empty and no longer needed" and you get booted to the menu above, then have to go back into the group yet again. Sometimes I have to go through that two or three times A DAY.


----------



## orangeboy

crxssi said:


> You go into a group (like suggestions) and start deleting some stuff. Poof! "This group is empty and no longer needed" and you get booted to the menu above, then have to go back into the group yet again. Sometimes I have to go through that two or three times A DAY.


Yep, another candidate for multi-processing. Let the UI chew on X number of deletes with one core while the second core works on more deletes the user requests, or keep one core maintaining the presentable UI while the second core works on deletes.


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> You go into a group (like suggestions) and start deleting some stuff. Poof! "This group is empty and no longer needed" and you get booted to the menu above, then have to go back into the group yet again. Sometimes I have to go through that two or three times A DAY.


I've never had that happen. I have deleted items and it appears that they are all gone, but after a few seconds the rest pop back up. But it's never kicked me out of that screen unless I hit left to exit out by mistake without waiting.


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> OK, I agree with what you are saying. There are more important/serious bugs. But the "empty group" one annoys me EVERY SINGLE DAY. The other bugs (for me at least) are much less frequent (like screwed up video when transitioning to/from video/menus, and the cable card lockout message- those are the other two that seem fairly regular).
> 
> I mean, seriously, TiVo can't fix HD bugs that have been around for YEARS, but will put out a new, incomplete, and feature-lacking box and claim they will upgrade its software? I guess all us HD owners can now kiss all hope of OUR bugs being fixed.
> 
> I am absolutely BLOWN AWAY that they still have no way to save *hours* worth of settings. That, alone, is enough to make me not want to upgrade! Even my CELL PHONE allows me to save my settings to a card. It is 2010, and they expect us to write everything down on paper and reenter everything


 Why would you spend all that time writing it down when you can take a few pics and have them printed out in a fraction of the time?

It's much easier and faster to take a picture and print it out then to write everything down.


----------



## orangeboy

I've not seen this:


crxssi said:


> You go into a group (like suggestions) and start deleting some stuff. Poof! "This group is empty and no longer needed" and you get booted to the menu above, then have to go back into the group yet again. Sometimes I have to go through that two or three times A DAY.


But I have experienced this:


aaronwt said:


> ...I have deleted items and it appears that they are all gone, but after a few seconds the rest pop back up. But it's never kicked me out of that screen unless I hit left to exit out by mistake without waiting.


----------



## innocentfreak

Is there any reason you know that the HDUI doesn't display letterboxed on a SD set instead of the way it does now? I would love to play with the new ui but no HD set yet. I guess I just don't get why it does't display like all other HD content .


----------



## innocentfreak

Is there any reason you know that the HDUI doesn't display letterboxed on a SD set instead of the way it does now? I would love to play with the new ui but no HD set yet. I guess I just don't get why it does't display like all other HD content .


----------



## txporter

crxssi said:


> 4) Still no native support for streaming additional video formats without re-encoding (like h264+AC3+avi)


Even though it isn't possible with the current software, I think you might see this in future updates. At least the new hardware is CAPABLE of decoding a lot more formats than TivoHD/S3 (mpeg2, h.264, vc-1 only on HD/S3).

Currently, TivoHDs have issues with playback of h.264 material at framerates less than 25fps. Supposedly, this is fixed with Premiere (I don't have one).


----------



## tivogurl

txporter said:


> Even though it isn't possible with the current software, I think you might see this in future updates. At least the new hardware is CAPABLE of decoding a lot more formats than TivoHD/S3 (mpeg2, h.264, vc-1 only on HD/S3).


But TiVo is missing key features, like mounting external filesystems. If I have a bunch of ripped DVDs on my home server, it would be great if TiVo could mount the filesystem via NFS or Samba and play them. The same goes for audio: stream from an iTunes server or just mount the filesystem and play the files.

TiVo is oddly resistant to turning its box into a real media hub.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

tivogurl said:


> But TiVo is missing key features, like mounting external filesystems. If I have a bunch of ripped DVDs on my home server, it would be great if TiVo could mount the filesystem via NFS or Samba and play them. The same goes for audio: stream from an iTunes server or just mount the filesystem and play the files.


Yes, but this functionality can be provided by 3rd party programs running on a home computer.



> TiVo is oddly resistant to turning its box into a real media hub.


At this point in time I'll say: *GOOD!*

The Premiere is still very sadly lacking in basic functionality. Many menus are in SD, the box freezes and reboots, etc. TiVo needs to get the box to at least "beta quality" functionality first. At this point it's barely "alpha quality". But that's IMO from what I read in these forums. I'm not about to buy such a buggy product, so I haven't personally experienced those behaviors.


----------



## tivogurl

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Yes, but this functionality can be provided by 3rd party programs running on a home computer.


But then I'm just duplicating hardware already in the TiVo itself, and the basic filesystem technology already exists in Linux. TiVo is losing customers to Windows Media boxes for that reason: if you're already building a box to play movies and music, the marginal effort to record and play television is minimal. You don't think convergence devices are desirable? I think they're desirable for the same reason not having 20 remotes is desirable.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

tivogurl said:


> You don't think convergence devices are desirable?


I agree with your comments in general. TiVo has squandered one of the greatest opportunities of the last decade. Their initial product was revolutionary, now they're struggling to even stay relevant.


----------



## aaronwt

tivogurl said:


> But then I'm just duplicating hardware already in the TiVo itself, and the basic filesystem technology already exists in Linux. TiVo is losing customers to Windows Media boxes for that reason: if you're already building a box to play movies and music, the marginal effort to record and play television is minimal. You don't think convergence devices are desirable? I think they're desirable for the same reason not having 20 remotes is desirable.


No box is good at everything and I doubt ever will be. So I expect to have at least two to three boxes to accomplish all the tasks I need. So far nothing has been better at recording TV than TV. And I am not going to use a PC to get sub par performace when compared to TiVo. And other features that a HTPC can do I use a media player for.

But again no device is good enough at everything, especially a PC for me to start usingit for everything. If the PC capabilites today would have been available in 2001 it might be a different story for me. But TiVo is the one to beat and so far no one has accomplished that.

Competitors are getting close, but TiVo is still King of the Hill


----------



## MichaelK

aaronwt said:


> No box is good at everything and I doubt ever will be. ....


i think "one day"....

just a few years ago cell phones, pagers, pda's, email only blackberries and crappy digital cameras where all different devices. Now one smartphone can do all that plus be an mp3 player and video recorder and player. HTC is working on phones with 720p HDMI output, and says next year they'll get to "full HD" 1080p playback and recording. There's been some great strides there to put all that in one device that fits in my pocket.

At some point the brute force of newer chips makes convergence possible.

I've had pretty much every generation of tivo hardware there was (s1, s1 directive, s2, s2 directivo, s2.5 directivo, hdirectivo, and S3 (no TivoHD)) and I plan to get a premiere or two in the coming months.

BUT- i am a little perplexed why moore's law doesn't seem to be taking much hold for the TIVO part of the tivo boxes. The UI and basic dvr functionality doesn't seem 50/100 times more powerful than that on my 14hr series 1 in the new premiere. Granted there's plenty of new stuff- HD, streaming, internet, etc. But doesn't seem the actually DVR part is taking advantage of the the new chips- what have they added that's not in the S1- groups? Hard padding and clipping? advanced wishlists? Doesn't seem there's 100 times better function there.


----------



## eddieb187

This may be a stupid question but...
With my Tivo HD DVR, when playing back a recording I hit the left arrow and the recording would stop and I went to TiVo menus.
With the Premiere XL, it take me to TiVo central but the recording is still playing in the PIP window??
The only way I can figure to stop playback of a recording is to press LiveTV.
Is there another way to stop playback?


----------



## bkdtv

eddieb187 said:


> With the Premiere XL, it take me to TiVo central but the recording is still playing in the PIP window??
> 
> The only way I can figure to stop playback of a recording is to press LiveTV.
> Is there another way to stop playback?


You have three options.


Press pause to pause playback in the video window.

 Press SLO MO to disable the video window (which also stops playback).

 Disable the video window under Settings -> Displays -> Video Window. Even when disabled, you can still enable the video window temporarily by pressing SLO MO.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

MichaelK said:


> BUT- i am a little perplexed why moore's law doesn't seem to be taking much hold for the TIVO part of the tivo boxes. The UI and basic dvr functionality doesn't seem 50/100 times more powerful than that on my 14hr series 1 in the new premiere. Granted there's plenty of new stuff- HD, streaming, internet, etc. But doesn't seem the actually DVR part is taking advantage of the the new chips- what have they added that's not in the S1- groups? Hard padding and clipping? advanced wishlists? Doesn't seem there's 100 times better function there.


Moore's law applies to *hardware*, not *software*.

That's why the Premiere has a 320 GB hard drive instead of 30? GB in the original. It has two tuners instead of one. Etc.

OTOH, the software is buggier than on the initial release of the S1. Which only serves to demonstrate the point.


----------



## eddieb187

bkdtv said:


> You have three options.
> 
> 
> Press pause to pause playback in the video window.
> 
> Press SLO MO to disable the video window (which also stops playback).
> 
> Disable the video window under Settings -> Displays -> Video Window. Even when disabled, you can still enable the video window temporarily by pressing SLO MO.


Thanks. 
I know how to stop the little liveTV preview window.
What I want to know is how to stop Full Screen playback of a recorded program. Other than hitting the LiveTV button.
With my Tivo HD I hit the left arrow and playback stops.
Hit left arrow with the Premiere and playback continues in upper right small live preview window.


----------



## innocentfreak

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Moore's law applies to *hardware*, not *software*.
> 
> That's why the Premiere has a 320 GB hard drive instead of 30? GB in the original. It has two tuners instead of one. Etc.
> 
> OTOH, the software is buggier than on the initial release of the S1. Which only serves to demonstrate the point.


If you compare it a series one yes which was 10 years ago not 2. If you compare it to a Series 3/TiVo HD then no.

Some people also attribute the cable card portion of the cost which I have read adds anywhere from $50-$100 per device. This doesn't leave much room for other expansion, but I believe this was one of the things covered by the TiVo comments to the FCC.


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> Some people also attribute the cable card portion of the cost which I have read adds anywhere from $50-$100 per device. This doesn't leave much room for other expansion, but I believe this was one of the things covered by the TiVo comments to the FCC.


I find it REALLY hard to believe that cablecard would add that much to the mass-produced hardware. $10 I would believe... maybe even $20; half of which is probably stupid licensing crap.


----------



## innocentfreak

crxssi said:


> I find it REALLY hard to believe that cablecard would add that much to the mass-produced hardware. $10 I would believe... maybe even $20; half of which is probably stupid licensing crap.


http://hd.engadget.com/2010/04/17/why-do-cablecard-host-devices-still-cost-so-much/



> We've been talking about CableCARD long before Engadget HD ever existed -- some might remember HD Beat -- and one thing that hasn't changed in the last five years is that 3rd party host devices still can't access VOD and the cheapest ones aren't cheap at all. TiVo, Moxi and ATI aren't the only ones who find it hard to make the economics of a $300+ device work either, as cable operators around the country have been petitioning the FCC for waivers, arguing that CableCARD set-tops cost to much to deploy. The estimates to add a CableCARD slot to a device vary from between $50 and $100, but either way the prices haven't come down much (if any). Well more recently TiVo has stated the obvious and has requested that the FCC conduct a probe to reveal the reasons. Ultimately the cost is just yet another reason why CableCARD is a failure, but since it's all we've got for now, we might as well try to figure out ways to make it cheaper.


Look at any cable card device and you will see it fits.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

innocentfreak said:


> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/04/17/why-do-cablecard-host-devices-still-cost-so-much/
> 
> Look at any cable card device and you will see it fits.


It doesn't make it true just because someone writes it.


----------



## innocentfreak

True but there must be some basis in truth for TiVo to request the FCC to look into it. Plus there is also the fact you cant find a cable card device less than $250. If it was cheap I think you would see them in more devices like back in TVs.


----------



## innocentfreak

True but there must be some basis in truth for TiVo to request the FCC to look into it. Plus there is also the fact you cant find a cable card device less than $250. If it was cheap I think you would see them in more devices like back in TVs.


----------



## innocentfreak

True but there must be some basis in truth for TiVo to request the FCC to look into it. Plus there is also the fact you cant find a cable card device less than $250. If it was cheap I think you would see them in more devices like back in TVs.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> True but there must be some basis in truth for TiVo to request the FCC to look into it. Plus there is also the fact you cant find a cable card device less than $250. If it was cheap I think you would see them in more devices like back in TVs.


They used to be in TVs years ago. My 2005 1080P DLP set had a cable card slot. As did several other TVs that year. But since most people didn't use it, they eventually dropped them to save money. I know i never used my cable card slot in my TV. Why would I want to watch TV in realtime?


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> They used to be in TVs years ago. My 2005 1080P DLP set had a cable card slot. As did several other TVs that year. But since most people didn't use it, they eventually dropped them to save money. I know i never used my cable card slot in my TV. Why would I want to watch TV in realtime?


Well if the tech was cheap enough, I could see them just leaving it in but not at $50-$100. As far as why have it, I could see it being useful for someone who only watches TV in a room occasionally and doesn't want to pay for a TiVo, STB, or any other device just to sit there when it won't get used. I have a couple rooms we used to have Directv in since it was only $5 a month for another receiver. Now though we have nothing in there since we don't want to pay the $10+ for a STB or the cost for TiVo since it only gets used maybe once a week or so.


----------



## Monty2_2001

One small thing I'm glad they did is remove the number count on deleted items. I used to be real OCD about that on my S3 and delete them all from there. Yay, no more time wasting!


----------



## aaronwt

I wish they still had the number count on deleted items.


----------



## GmanTiVo

Monty2_2001 said:


> One small thing I'm glad they did is remove the number count on deleted items. I used to be real OCD about that on my S3 and delete them all from there. Yay, no more time wasting!


??? that was the only effective way to gauge how much space was left...


----------



## bareyb

GmanTiVo said:


> ??? that was the only effective way to gauge how much space was left...


The amount of _suggestions_ you have are usually the best indicator of how much space you have, not how many items are in the deleted folder. At least that's how I've always done it.

Besides, don't these new ones have a "free space indicator" now?


----------



## HazelW

bareyb said:


> The amount of _suggestions_ you have are usually the best indicator of how much space you have, not how many items are in the deleted folder. At least that's how I've always done it.
> 
> Besides, don't these new ones have a "free space indicator" now?


If you turn suggestions off, then deleted items count gives you an indication of how much space you have left. If suggestions are on, the suggestions count can be used.


----------



## RealityCheck

Does anyone know the cost of a Broadcom BCM7413 SoC? It seems to me, an IBM CELL at ~$38 would be a better choice. The I/O Bridge also sells for ~$5.59. CELL is capable of decoding 40+ Full ATSC spec HD MPEG-2 streams, and could easily outpace the integrated "2D/3D" hardware found in the Broadcom SoC. There's enough raw power in CELL to easily emulate missing chip components (i.e. DOCSIS Modem). With CELL, I think it's easy to conceive we'd never see another "Please Wait" screen again. If TiVo was willing to take CELL with maybe 5 working SPEs (vs. 7 for Sony and 8 in total), they may realize further discounts.

CELL conforms to the Power Architecture ISA, and TiVo used embedded PowerPC chips in older TiVo S1 designs. Granted, any gains brought by CELL are predicated on TiVo having competent software development. It does seem the company lacks this. If rumors are true and they outsourced their software development to India; then I can see why their software is so poor. 

Indians are VERY capable of handling programming tasks, but throwing away a team with years of knowledge about your code is suicidal. Such moves can slow the development cycle exponentially.


----------



## JARNJ3

I have Series II TiVo that just green screened tonight - saying a serious problem has been detected & is trying to be fixed - I have to wait 3 hours to see if can be fixed.

This is on a TV that is not HD and is using a Verizon FiOs box. I have to use the IR cables to change the channels. While slow and not ideal - it does the job. I also have lifetime membership on the TiVo device.

In case this can't be fixed, is the new Premiere the way to go - even though I don't have HD? I believe I've owned this TiVo since 2004 - so it has served me well........

But I have to say I am intrigued by the new features and discounts for existing users. And maybe I'll upgrade to HD next year - its just that the TV still works fine - so I hate to throw away things that work.


----------



## randyb359

JARNJ3 said:


> But I have to say I am intrigued by the new features and discounts for existing users. And maybe I'll upgrade to HD next year - its just that the TV still works fine - so I hate to throw away things that work.


I feel the same way. However I had a friend that was in need of a TV and I gave the old one to him and used it as an excuse to buy a 42" HD TV. I am so glad I did. I bought an HD TV for my parents for Christmas. They were like me and never really understood the whole HD thing. A couple days after they got it they called Verizon and upgraded from the basic package to extream HD. I highly recommend you find someone to give your old TV to and upgrade to a big HD tv.


----------



## TVCricket

I have a quick question about Tivo's return policy. I've read on here how some people are having trouble getting OTA-HD channels to come in even though they come in just fine with an external/internal tuner. If I purchase from Tivo.com with a lifetime subscription, will I be able to return the Tivo AND get my money back on the lifetime if channels can't lock in?


----------



## MichaelK

JARNJ3 said:


> I have Series II TiVo that just green screened tonight - saying a serious problem has been detected & is trying to be fixed - I have to wait 3 hours to see if can be fixed.
> 
> This is on a TV that is not HD and is using a Verizon FiOs box. I have to use the IR cables to change the channels. While slow and not ideal - it does the job. I also have lifetime membership on the TiVo device.
> 
> In case this can't be fixed, is the new Premiere the way to go - even though I don't have HD? I believe I've owned this TiVo since 2004 - so it has served me well........
> 
> But I have to say I am intrigued by the new features and discounts for existing users. And maybe I'll upgrade to HD next year - its just that the TV still works fine - so I hate to throw away things that work.


I believe you will need to use the SD menus (the one's that you are used to)- but even forgoing HD menues and content- you will get dual tuners, can kiss the ir blasters controlling the fios box goodbye, will have other online content available that you can't get on the S2's, and will directly record the bits that fios sends down the line rather than the fios box converting the digital bits to analog and then the S2 taking the analog and converting it to digital on it's drive again.

So even for SD the premiere has much value other an S2.

You WILL likely give up VOD and PPV for the extra items.

that said- your S2 probably fixed itself already.


----------



## JARNJ3

MichaelK said:


> I believe you will need to use the SD menus (the one's that you are used to)- but even forgoing HD menues and content- you will get dual tuners, can kiss the ir blasters controlling the fios box goodbye, will have other online content available that you can't get on the S2's, and will directly record the bits that fios sends down the line rather than the fios box converting the digital bits to analog and then the S2 taking the analog and converting it to digital on it's drive again.
> 
> So even for SD the premiere has much value other an S2.
> 
> You WILL likely give up VOD and PPV for the extra items.
> 
> that said- your S2 probably fixed itself already.


Thanks so much for the info. The S2 did fix it itself - but the recorded video now freezes sporadically - it seems to be prevalent on almost every other recording. And you can't fast forward through it..... that gets stuck as well.

I don't use VOD or PPV on this television - so it sound like premiere may be the way to go - and I will have HD recording available if I ever get an HD TV for this room.


----------



## angel35

Any one get this in the music & photosWhen you hit on it sometimes you will get a error and you have to change to Tivo beacon or Bonjour to get it to work.any one know why it will not stay fixed. The error ## is 3-43-100 any one what that # is???


----------



## epstewart

bkdtv said:


> I was able to watch Elephants Dream from w6rz.net in full 1080p24 via both push and pull with no delay, once the TS file was remuxed into MPG format with Streamclip.


Hi,

I'd like to know more about how to make use of TS files (transport stream files) downloaded using kmttg from my Premiere to my iMac.

After downloading several TS files of programs that were not copy protected, I tried playing one in Toast Video Player, and it played fine.

Then I tried opening the same one in MPEG Streamclip 1.9.2 and got "File open error: unsupported file type." I clicked the "Open Anyway" button, and got "File open error: first part of file not valid."

I tried using tivodecode to decrypt the file, but it only gave me "Bus error."

So I'm at a loss. Exactly how was the "once the TS file was remuxed into MPG format with Streamclip" actually done?

Thanks in advance for any useful tips or help ...


----------



## innocentfreak

Is it possible to make it so that only broadcasts show up in the new search on the Premiere? I know you can turn off Netflix and Amazon, but I can't remember if you can also disable the rest so you never see broadband results. Unfortunately I am still waiting for my HDTV so I can't check. 

I know on the HD under Swivel Search you can filter Broadband/Broadcast.

Also, are there any features on the Classic UI that aren't on the new HD UI? I can't imagine there are, but you never know if a feature gets removed.


----------



## snakejames

# Is the new HD interface as slow as reviews suggest?

The current 14.1c version of the HD interface is sluggish. The My Shows menu is brutally slow. The company expects to improve HDUI performance with an update in May.

For now, many will prefer to use the "classic" interface. The older "classic" interface remains available and is much more responsive. As with all TiVos, performance is slower than usual for the first 24-48 hours after initial setup, while guide data is indexed in the background.


# Why is the new interface so slow?

The Broadcom BCM7413 chip inside the TiVo Premiere features a dual-core 400MHz processor, meaning it combines two 400MHz processors with some shared resources. In order to realize full performance, the software must be written to take advantage of both processor cores.

The Premieres underlying operating system  Linux 2.6.18is able to support both processor cores, but in testing, TiVo found the current version of its DVR software was not stable with both cores enabled. Rather than further delay release to address the issue with dual-core support, TiVo opted to temporarily disable the second core under the operating system (Linux). This is a software setting, not a hardware setting, so it is something the company can change in a software update. TiVo expects to re-enable the second core later this year after it modifies the software to correctly function with both cores enabled.


----------



## orangeboy

snakejames said:


> # Is the new HD interface as slow as reviews suggest?
> 
> The current 14.1c version of the HD interface is sluggish. The My Shows menu is brutally slow. The company expects to improve HDUI performance with an update in May.
> 
> For now, many will prefer to use the "classic" interface. The older "classic" interface remains available and is much more responsive. As with all TiVos, performance is slower than usual for the first 24-48 hours after initial setup, while guide data is indexed in the background.
> 
> # Why is the new interface so slow?
> 
> The Broadcom BCM7413 chip inside the TiVo Premiere features a dual-core 400MHz processor, meaning it combines two 400MHz processors with some shared resources. In order to realize full performance, the software must be written to take advantage of both processor cores.
> 
> The Premieres underlying operating system  Linux 2.6.18is able to support both processor cores, but in testing, TiVo found the current version of its DVR software was not stable with both cores enabled. Rather than further delay release to address the issue with dual-core support, TiVo opted to temporarily disable the second core under the operating system (Linux). This is a software setting, not a hardware setting, so it is something the company can change in a software update. TiVo expects to re-enable the second core later this year after it modifies the software to correctly function with both cores enabled.


What's with the information regurgitation? Aren't those exact phrases found on the very first page?


----------



## stujac

Thinking of getting a Premier to replace my *C* dvr. I also run a TivoHd with m-card and an extender drive. I'm thinking of taking the m-card from the TivoHd and putting it in the new Premier. I'll then use ota antenna only for the TivoHd. I may add another m-card later, but, can I just pop out the cable card from one unit and plug it into the new one? Will I need a signal sent by the cable co? Any other ramifications?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MichaelK

In a few cases the provider doesn't marry (not sure if that's the correct term) the card to the box to enable encryption/copy protection. But it doesn't seem to be the norm where most of us can just move cards around at will.

Generally you need to find someone who understands such things at the cable company (slim to none)- to read all your numbers to over the phone so they can properly marry the card to the new box in their system. In many cases that requires a truck roll (which you may be expected to pay for) so the clueless tech can then call into some magic phone number and try to do the same.


----------



## stujac

Thanks. First I realized I should have posted this question in the dedicated thread for cable card issues with the Premier. I've decided to keep the cc in the TivoHd and start the Premier off with ota and add a 2nd cc later. Thanks.


----------



## back2future

JARNJ3 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. The S2 did fix it itself - but the recorded video now freezes sporadically - it seems to be prevalent on almost every other recording. And you can't fast forward through it..... that gets stuck as well.
> 
> I don't use VOD or PPV on this television - so it sound like premiere may be the way to go - and I will have HD recording available if I ever get an HD TV for this room.


This type of behavior is usually an indication that the disk drive is failing. It is likely that in short order, the unit won't boot at all. So, I'd plan on getting a new unit soon. Or if you aren't ready to make the jump, get a replacement drive from Weaknees. They are really easy to install if you have basic computer hardware knowledge.


----------



## tivotex

I'm having the same issue with my Series 2 as JarnJ3. I'm also using a SD TV. 

So if I get the new Premiere, can I hook it up with a phone line for now like I do my Series 2? Or do I need some kind of adapter? How much is that?

Then I need the cable card too, right? How much does that run you guys who have Time Warner?

This seems like such a pain to switch right now; I wanted to wait until we had moved from our temp living arrangements into a house and were using HD TVs.

Any other issues I should be aware of before buying? Should I get the $399 box if I plan on going all HD within the year?

Any help is appreciated...thanks.


----------



## lindenmeng

There are many producs in the market ,but according to the use frequency,this 

product is the best choice, I bet you will have a suprising result,just have a try!


----------



## aaronwt

tivotex said:


> I'm having the same issue with my Series 2 as JarnJ3. I'm also using a SD TV.
> 
> So if I get the new Premiere, can I hook it up with a phone line for now like I do my Series 2? Or do I need some kind of adapter? How much is that?
> 
> Then I need the cable card too, right? How much does that run you guys who have Time Warner?
> 
> This seems like such a pain to switch right now; I wanted to wait until we had moved from our temp living arrangements into a house and were using HD TVs.
> 
> Any other issues I should be aware of before buying? Should I get the $399 box if I plan on going all HD within the year?
> 
> Any help is appreciated...thanks.


If you want to use a telephone line with the Premiere, you need to get the TiVo USB Phone Line Adapter.










TiVo sells it for $29.99

https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories-networking.do#A00903


----------



## Mr. Ected

I have been a FIOS customer for a long time, but recently moved up to HD, and noticed how quickly the HD shows ate up the room on the FIOS DVR. Verizon has been saying for years that they are close to opening the eSATA port for an external drive, but their lack of action has lead me to look elsewhere.

So I have a couple of questions, forgive my ignorance!

1) Do the Premiere DVRs communicate with other TiVo from other "generations?" Sharing recorded shows, etc?

2) Does FIOS allow for VOD over TiVo?

3) If I have multiple TiVO (2 or 3), do I need to have a subscription for each device?

4) Can the older generation TiVo get media from either your home network or the internet (netflix, etc.) if you have a premiere?

I ask about the older generation TiVo, because I hope to be cheap  and maybe get those (eBay, Craigslist) for my non-HD TV, but I would like to be able to share the recorded shows.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## news4me2

I recently switched 1 FIOS HD DVR and 1 SD Box over to 2 TIVO Premieres. During installation of the FIOS Cablecards, the FIOS Tech had the TIVO and the FIOS HD DVR hooked up to the TV, so we could toggle between them using the TV INPUT button... It turned out that the TIVO HD Picture is slightly better than the FIOS HD DVR- (The FIOS TECH admitted it!).

Here are answers to your questions-

1) Do the Premiere DVRs communicate with other TiVo from other "generations?" Sharing recorded shows, etc?

Answer- YES - Multi-Room Viewing (MRV) is supported between devices. Read this: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/161

2) Does FIOS allow for VOD over TiVo?

Answer- NO - VOD is no longer available from FIOS when you use a TIVO. However, newer TIVO's offer an impressive selection of VOD Alternatives, including: 
- Blockbuster OnDemand - Pricing for Brand New Movies is 25% cheaper than FIOS (and most other VOD sources); 
- Amazon offers a great assortment of Movies with varied pricing tiers; 
- Netflix streams older movies for no additional cost if you are a current Netflix Subscriber.

For more TIVO DVR comparisons, read here- http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/premiere-compare.html

3) If I have multiple TiVO (2 or 3), do I need to have a subscription for each device?

Answer- Yes, you will need a separate subscription for each TIVO DVR. There is a small discount when you have multiple subscriptions:

First Tivo DVR Service Plan= $12.95 per month or $129 Annually
Second TIVO Service Plan = $9.95 per month or $99 Annually

Don't forget that you will also have a monthly charge from FIOS for the CableCard that goes into each TIVO.

4) Can the older generation TiVo get media from either your home network or the internet (netflix, etc.) if you have a premiere?

Answer- Check out this link to see the comparison between boxes: 
http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/index.html

Additional Points:

The High Definition TIVO DVR's will work with a Standard Definition TV's as long as you have the right connections on the TV. (I have a TIVO Premiere connected to an old SD TV using Component Cables and it works very well!). 
Before deciding which TIVO to buy- check your available TV INPUT connections and compare that to the desired TIVO's OUTPUT connections, .

I feel that I got a great deal by buying 2 TIVO Premiere's on eBay. However, the sale shown on the TIVO.COM home page (today) is very competitive to what I was able to save with my eBay purchases. If I was buying today, I would probably opt toward the TIVO.com sale instead.

Good Luck!


----------



## aaronwt

That looks like a very good deal for the regular Premiere. For the Premiere XL, it's still the same thing. So it ends up being like the upgrade deal, only with that you got $100 off the XL and $60 off the Premiere.


----------



## PedjaR

If, while I am watching a previously recorded show, I pause it and go into some menus (for example, to turn Closed Captioning on/off), is there any way to dismiss all menus and go back to watching the show (other than going to Now Playing/My Shows and finding the show again)?


----------



## JayJayTen

PedjaR said:


> If, while I am watching a previously recorded show, I pause it and go into some menus (for example, to turn Closed Captioning on/off), is there any way to dismiss all menus and go back to watching the show (other than going to Now Playing/My Shows and finding the show again)?


If I am understanding you correct all you have to do to turn captions on and off in to select "INFO" button on remote while video is playing. Move up and down the right hand menu and move down to the "CC" icon and push "SELECT". That will toggle "CC" on and off.


----------



## PedjaR

JayJayTen said:


> If I am understanding you correct all you have to do to turn captions on and off in to select "INFO" button on remote while video is playing. Move up and down the right hand menu and move down to the "CC" icon and push "SELECT". That will toggle "CC" on and off.


Nice, thanks. I did not notice that menu, I was going into the Settings/Display/... menus.


----------



## bareyb

PedjaR said:


> Nice, thanks. I did not notice that menu, I was going into the Settings/Display/... menus.


An even easier method is to simply hit "right arrow" on the thumb wheel and that will bring up the INFO screen as well.


----------



## SID6767

I am considering buying one are they worth the hype?


----------



## Intense

So I've had S2 for years now and have been contemplating purchasing the new premiere version.

I have an upgrade offer where I can purchase the premier version plus the lifetime service for $500. I searched online as well as ebay to see if I can get a better price but it seems like it comes up to the same price. 

Wanted to get a few thoughts from the community about it.

Thanks


----------



## PedjaR

Is there a way to clip shows for more than the 5 minutes of overlap protection? For example, say I want to record House and Chuck from 8-9 and start recording Monday Night Football at 9 (it starts at 8:30), unless one of the other shows is a repeat, in which case I'd like MNF complete. It would be nice to be able to just set a series pass that would be clipped 30 minutes if needed. 
The best I could come up is to both create a series pass for MNF, lower priority than the other two shows (to catch the first 30 minutes in case one of the other shows is a re-run), and, in addition to that, create a repeated manual recording from 9-12 with still lower priority, to record football when the other shows are new. This involves turning the manual recording on/off based on the season and will also probably record two copies of MNF if tuners are available, so I'm not too happy with it. Does anybody have a more elegant solution?

On a separate note: is this the right place to ask questions like this? Seemed like an overkill to create a thread for one little question.


----------



## energizerfellow

eddieb187 said:


> Thanks.
> I know how to stop the little liveTV preview window.
> What I want to know is how to stop Full Screen playback of a recorded program. Other than hitting the LiveTV button.
> With my Tivo HD I hit the left arrow and playback stops.
> Hit left arrow with the Premiere and playback continues in upper right small live preview window.


To expand on this a bit more, how do you _return_ to a recorded show after pulling up a menu? Sure you could dig through the recordings list and find it, but you would think there's be a single button to return to the show that's going on in the upper right...


----------



## PedjaR

energizerfellow said:


> To expand on this a bit more, how do you _return_ to a recorded show after pulling up a menu? Sure you could dig through the recordings list and find it, but you would think there's be a single button to return to the show that's going on in the upper right...


Did you try Zoom button?


----------



## jrod9707

Intense said:


> So I've had S2 for years now and have been contemplating purchasing the new premiere version.
> 
> I have an upgrade offer where I can purchase the premier version plus the lifetime service for $500. I searched online as well as ebay to see if I can get a better price but it seems like it comes up to the same price.
> 
> Wanted to get a few thoughts from the community about it.
> 
> Thanks


I just bought a 24" Dynex TV(TV for the kids bedroom-4 yr warranty $29-hopefuly she'll break it in 3) and the TIVO Premiere for $299 at Best Buy. TV 199 and TIVO 99. Since i have a TIVO the lifetime is 299. Not bad to get a lifetime tivo for 399 total. If you know someone that is buying a TV get them to do it this week and you can get a Tivo for $99. Just giving a few suggestions for you.
I have to say I am very impressed with this over my S3. Fast in HD GUI mode, when your in the main tivo browser the tv program shrinks. Im going to keep it.

Good luck.


----------



## robin50

Thanks for the info jrod!


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

jrod9707 said:


> If you know someone that is buying a TV get them to do it this week and you can get a Tivo for $99.


TiVo and Best Buy had a similar promotion last year on Black Friday. So if you miss your chance this week, you might get another chance in November.


----------



## tlwizard

news4me2 said:


> 2) Does FIOS allow for VOD over TiVo?
> 
> Answer- NO - VOD is no longer available from FIOS when you use a TIVO. However, newer TIVO's offer an impressive selection of VOD Alternatives, including:


Did Fios ever allow VOD on Tivo?


----------



## trip1eX

PedjaR said:


> Did you try Zoom button?


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Baracuda2

Just got the new Premiere hooked up. It's doing an OS update, from the look of things. LA LA LA LA LA ho hum. 

In the meantime, can you see anything more than Now Playing via the web browser? In the old Hack it in TiVoWeb/TiVoWebPlus days you could do tons of stuff. I'd be happy to just be able to see the ToDo list, as well as Now Playing.

Thanks


----------



## innocentfreak

You will be able to view your to do list and your now playing list. It shows up in the options on the left hand side under Find TV Home I believe.


----------



## Baracuda2

innocentfreak said:


> You will be able to view your to do list and your now playing list. It shows up in the options on the left hand side under Find TV Home I believe.


Thank you for replying, but I'm sorry...where is this Find TV Home stuff you speak of? I am just going the tivo's ip address via my computer web browser using the media access key as password.

But another question....seriously, the hdui isn't used for the Guide....with the Video Window showing so you can see the show while browsing the guide? How half-a**ed is this?  Motorola's crappy DVRs have had that forever and TiVo can't figure this out? I hope I missed something in settings.

I will say two things, first of which is why I will most likely keep it and tell off the TiVO HD it is replacing.... This unit resolves an issue I had. Since I am connected via my Yamaha RX-V3900 receiver, everytime I would turn the tv and receiver on, the TiVo HD would switch back to 480i or 480p mode. Didn't matter what aspect settings I used on either devices. At least on this one I can force 1080i all the time. 
Second, after reading the thread on people not even bothering with the HDUI due to it's speed, I was surprised that I find them to be fine...granted, nothing yet in Now Playing to see what that is like with a lot of shows


----------



## innocentfreak

Sorry you can get them on tivo.com not via IP. I misread your question.

As far as the rest those are parts of the UI which havent been upgraded yet so we may see it once they upgrade those sections.

As far as the speed complaints many of those have been addressed in later patches.


----------



## Baracuda2

innocentfreak said:


> Sorry you can get them on tivo.com not via IP. I misread your question.
> 
> As far as the rest those are parts of the UI which havent been upgraded yet so we may see it once they upgrade those sections.


Oh, I forgot about that part online. Thanks. And yep, I hope so too.

--------------------------
OK, I have to admit I am laughing at myself about the ToDo question. :-D


----------



## cupton50

I will be getting a new (refurb) premiere Wednesday. 2 questions. What are the usb ports for and I have a 1tb external usb drive. Will the usb external drive work with the premiere?


----------



## gespears

cupton50 said:


> I will be getting a new (refurb) premiere Wednesday. 2 questions. What are the usb ports for and I have a 1tb external usb drive. Will the usb external drive work with the premiere?


1. External keyboard, Wireless G adapter, Slide remote dongle, That's all I can recall at this time.

2. You can use a WD DVR Expander drive externally, but only that one.

You can get more info about those in this thread. All the info you could ever want and then some!


----------



## MichaelK

.... tuning adapter also plugs in to USB


----------



## audio_inside

The most recent posts I could find in this FAQ referring to the "current 14.1c version" are several months old now.

What's the current version at the moment (ie as of 11/6/10)? Have any of the rumored/promised performance improvements appeared?


----------



## tattube

current version is 14.6........as of 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## flashesbuck

mine is working fine, some menu's are slightly laggy, but for the most part im happy with speed of everything, trying to get all the right equipment for HD cable from time warner


----------



## Eamus Catuli

Is there a compilation somewhere of the _*known issues*_ for this box?


----------



## Joe Siegler

The first post could use an update with the recent pricing changes now in play, the ones at the top of the first post are no longer valid. Also, some verbiage about software updates in the first few posts could stand a refresh, too.


----------



## orangeboy

Joe Siegler said:


> The first post could use an update with the recent pricing changes now in play, the ones at the top of the first post are no longer valid. Also, some verbiage about software updates in the first few posts could stand a refresh, too.


BKDTV has been absent (or silent) for quite some time. The last post was on 08-22-2010. I hope everything is ok!


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah he seems to have gone MIA. I don't think he posts on AVS forums either. Hopefully he is ok and it is just a work thing.


----------



## dwit

No disrepect, and I'm certainly not up to it, but maybe it's almost time to "unstick" the outdated stickies, and make new ones.

Maybe even just doing some copy/pasting and updating the info as required and giving aproper credit to the original poster of most of the original material.

You would think that with all the important info in a sticky that the info should be accurate and up to date, mostly.


----------



## papa

I want to know what brand/model of harddrive I should use in my TiVo Premiere (TCD746320). My brother upgraded and sent me his old one. The HD is blown up so I need to get a new drive and start from scratch.

This information is probably somewhere in this thread, but I didn't find it so I figured I'd ask...

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sbiller

papa said:


> I want to know what brand/model of harddrive I should use in my TiVo Premiere (TCD746320). My brother upgraded and sent me his old one. The HD is blown up so I need to get a new drive and start from scratch.
> 
> This information is probably somewhere in this thread, but I didn't find it so I figured I'd ask...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


TiVo uses the Western Digital EURS drives in their new Elite. Here is an example of a 1TB version --> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136782


----------



## unitron

papa said:


> I want to know what brand/model of harddrive I should use in my TiVo Premiere (TCD746320). My brother upgraded and sent me his old one. The HD is blown up so I need to get a new drive and start from scratch.
> 
> This information is probably somewhere in this thread, but I didn't find it so I figured I'd ask...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


When you say 'sent you his old one', you mean his old Premiere, right? With a failed hard drive?

Your problem isn't going to be getting a drive for it, it's going to be getting an image for the drive.

Apparently, unlike all the previous TiVos, you can't make, and therefore can't get, a truncated backup image.

You have to do a byte for byte copy from a good working Premiere drive.

And don't forget you'll possibly need to disable Intellipark on a Western Digital Caviar Green.


----------



## freerule

bkdtv said:


> There's nothing wrong with the Microtune MT2131. It is a popular tuner found in many boxes.
> 
> Fault for the analog channel problem lies elsewhere. That part did change in the Premiere.





atmuscarella said:


> I would like to know if OTA reception has been improved. If anyone sees anyone posting info on this please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Quoted from page 8 of the TiVo Premiere Review

_Two Microtune MT2131 silicon tunersa popular 1GHz tuning solutionare the only holdovers from the TiVo HD design. TiVo dropped the ATI Theater 314 QAM/VSB demodulators found in the TiVo Series3 in favor of the newer Micronas DRX 3946A and DRX 3944J. These demodulators recover and separate the A/V transport stream from the cable or broadcast RF signal for the Broadcom chip._

*TiVo Premiere and TiVo HD:*

Tuner IC: 2x Microtune MT2131

*TiVo Series3:*

Tuner IC: 2x Philips TDA6651

*TiVo Premiere Demodulators:*

Micronas DRX 3946J
Micronas DRX3944J

*TiVo Series 3 and TiVo HD Demodulators:*

2x ATI Theater 314

_The Micronas DRX demodulator is the same solution used by SiliconDust in the latest version of its popular HDHomerun tuner. TiVo uses a different part in the DRX line with support for CableCards and encrypted cable. In theory, it should provide a modest improvement over past TiVos in over-the-air reception with an antenna, although we saw little difference at our particular location._

IMHO, for whatever reason TiVo Premiere's OTA tuner performance is its Achilles heel. I've seen posts from apparently technically savvy Forum members attributing the shortcoming to inferior multipath rejection. For whatever reason, after comparing an S3 to a Premiere (and also to Sony's DHG), I found a significant difference (YMMV!) between the Premiere's performance and that of the the two older DVRs. Using identical antennas at the same location the Premiere pulled in fewer stations and indicated lower signal strength on all OTA stations received.

If, as some posters believe, TiVo brings out a new TiVo Premiere with digital OTA capability and it doesn't at least match or exceed what has already been achieved by TiVo's S3's digital OTA reception it will be an unfortunate product.


----------



## Drewster

Huh. I use a Premier XL with OTA only, and ice been very pleased. It was sketchy at first, because I was using an entirely inappropriate antenna. After getting a proper HD antenna and pointing it correctly, everything's been grand.


----------



## atmuscarella

Drewster said:


> Huh. I use a Premier XL with OTA only, and ice been very pleased. It was sketchy at first, because I was using an entirely inappropriate antenna. After getting a proper HD antenna and pointing it correctly, everything's been grand.


The issues with the Premiere and OTA are with how the unit deals with multi-path issues, which are not the same as low signal strength reception issues. Most people will not have excessive multi-path issues and if their signal strength is at an acceptable level not see any issues with the Premiere and OTA. Those with multi-path issues will find that the Series 3 units can deal with them slightly better than the Premiere units. I recently added a Variable Attenuator to my Premiere and my issues were significantly improved.


----------



## freerule

I'm using two Terk HDTVA UHF-VHF Amplified Indoor Antennas placed side-by-side pointed toward a mountain approximately 60 miles away. Their VHF rabbit ears are retracted because all transmitters in the region utilize UHF frequencies. Both antennas receive signals through single wood and plaster wall beyond which the mountain is visible through a few tree branches. 

All three DVRs receive 7 watchable signals from transmitters at an elevation of approximately 1900 ft on the mountain. But while the S3 and Sony DVR's achieve signal strengths as high as 90% the Premiere percentages are generally 10 to 15% lower. Passing aircraft often cause noticeable swings in signal strength and multipath dropouts from aircraft occur routinely.

Two other signals are watchable on the S3 and Sony DVRs from other lower but closer mountains in the region without having to fiddle with the Terks. However the Premiere can only receive one of these signals, consisting of two subchannels of the same station. While the Premiere can produce a generally decent image (with dropouts) they're at marginal signal strength (under 50%). The S3 and Sony receive both signals at or above 50%. 

To perform these tests I disconnected one HDTVa from the Sony and attached it to the Premiere. I have not yet reversed the connections between the two TiVo DVRs for absolute confirmation of the results. I am surprised at the results. 

TiVo is a premium product and is priced accordingly. I'd not consider buying a new OTA capable TiVo DVR unless it achieves equal or better performance than anything that TiVo has already accomplished.


----------



## L David Matheny

freerule said:


> I'm using two Terk HDTVA UHF-VHF Amplified Indoor Antennas placed side-by-side pointed toward a mountain approximately 60 miles away. Their VHF rabbit ears are retracted because all transmitters in the region utilize UHF frequencies. Both antennas receive signals through single wood and plaster wall beyond which the mountain is visible through a few tree branches.
> 
> All three DVRs receive 7 watchable signals from transmitters at an elevation of approximately 1900 ft on the mountain. But while the S3 and Sony DVR's achieve signal strengths as high as 90% the Premiere percentages are generally 10 to 15% lower. Passing aircraft often cause noticeable swings in signal strength and multipath dropouts from aircraft occur routinely.
> 
> Two other signals are watchable on the S3 and Sony DVRs from other lower but closer mountains in the region without having to fiddle with the Terks. However the Premiere can only receive one of these signals, consisting of two subchannels of the same station. While the Premiere can produce a generally decent image (with dropouts) they're at marginal signal strength (under 50%). The S3 and Sony receive both signals at or above 50%.
> 
> To perform these tests I disconnected one HDTVa from the Sony and attached it to the Premiere. I have not yet reversed the connections between the two TiVo DVRs for absolute confirmation of the results. I am surprised at the results.
> 
> TiVo is a premium product and is priced accordingly. I'd not consider buying a new OTA capable TiVo DVR unless it achieves equal or better performance than anything that TiVo has already accomplished.


According to this very FAQ, the Premiere uses the same tuner ICs as the TiVo HD, and any differences should be due to the different demodulator ICs. And IME the Premiere actually does a better job on my local OTA stations with severe static multipath (or possibly overload) problems. I believe that the Premiere does better than the TiVo HD on static multipath (due to hills, buildings, etc) but worse on dynamic multipath (planes, trucks, etc). Other reports that the Premiere's reception can sometimes be helped by using an attenuator would seem to imply that some front-end circuitry (ahead of the tuner?) is subject to overloading by strong signals.


----------



## atmuscarella

L David Matheny said:


> Other reports that the Premiere's reception can sometimes be helped by using an attenuator would seem to imply that some front-end circuitry (ahead of the tuner?) is subject to overloading by strong signals.


That is my situation I have a tower about 9 miles away (NW) but all my other towers are 35 miles away (NE). Sometimes I will have no problems at all other times I can completely lose one or more channels. The day I put a Variable Attenuator on my Premiere it had lost one channel completely and another was breaking up allot (both channels were still working on my Series 3 units). After the install I turned the variable attenuator up and the missing channel came back completely and the channel that was breaking up was clear again. I have ordered some in line fixed attenuators to play with as the Series 3 units do have issues at certain times also.


----------



## steve614

I have a Tivo HD and a Premiere. They share an antenna I made that is similar to this:










The only difference I have noticed is the Premiere reports a lower signal than the Tivo HD, but I do not notice any difference in channel reception.
I guess I don't suffer from multipath issues (it probably helps that I live in a 3rd floor apartment. ). Transmitters are ~26 miles from my location.


----------



## SeaFractor

Does anyone know if the second core of the dual core process has been enabled yet? I've been doing a search and cannot seem to find that answer.

As it's not been stated as enabled, should I assume it's still disabled as the original 14.1c code release in 2010?


----------



## Jeff_DML

SeaFractor said:


> Does anyone know if the second core of the dual core process has been enabled yet? I've been doing a search and cannot seem to find that answer.
> 
> As it's not been stated as enabled, should I assume it's still disabled as the original 14.1c code release in 2010?


It has been enabled.


----------



## jrtroo

For well over a year.


----------



## Randy Spencer

What is the final version of the software this unit will run? In other words, which TiVo experience does it go up to? Does it work with the TiVo remote dongle for radio support, not just IR?


----------



## HerronScott

Randy Spencer said:


> What is the final version of the software this unit will run? In other words, which TiVo experience does it go up to? Does it work with the TiVo remote dongle for radio support, not just IR?


Check here for the version.

Tivo Customer Support Community

TiVo Software Version 20.7.4. RC42 is compatible with the following: 

TiVo BOLT Series (except for TiVo BOLT OTA)
TiVo Roamio Series 
TiVo Premiere Series 
TiVo Mini Series 


Scott


----------



## krkaufman

Randy Spencer said:


> What is the final version of the software this unit will run? In other words, which TiVo experience does it go up to? Does it work with the TiVo remote dongle for radio support, not just IR?


The Premieres aren't eligible for TE4, but did receive SkipMode capability (but not QuickMode).

Per this Slide Pro page, Premieres are compatible with the USB RF (RF4CE) dongle, so the Slide Pro or standard TiVo RF Remote should be usable with a Premiere having the USB RF dongle installed. (Just not the VOX Remote and its associated Bluetooth[BLE] USB dongle.) Premieres should also work with the original Slide (not Pro) remote and its Bluetooth USB dongle.

See also: Premiere support for RF remote?


----------



## krkaufman

FYI... Might be worth updating the FAQ with this info...

Series 4 Premiere DVRs can no longer be activated

p.s. Holy hell, that was an impressive series of opening posts to this thread by @bkdtv.


----------

